# Naruto: The Rouge King



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 10, 2009)

Please read the Information below and If you feeling like signing up feel free to do so. Sign up in this forum because I find it says more organized, but just keep OOC chat to a minimum. Thanks.

INTRO:
There are rumours, stories, and legends about a powerful ninja who abandoned his village, his people, and his family in his selfish pursuit of power. For years he traveled across The Fire Great Shinobi Countries(Wind, Fire, Water, Earth and Lightning Countries) killing, stealing, anything that would gain him more power. Then he began to gather followers. Rogue ninja from every corner of every country rallied to his side. He branded each of them with the tattoo of a black spider and united them under one banner - the Web of Darkness, and he alone was its leader; he alone was the Rogue King. The Rogue King has many under him, the most powerful are his Five Elemental Generals. These generals each posses an element they have mastered: wind, fire, earth, water, and lightning. These generals have ninja under them and those ninja have ninja under them and so forth. The lower they go the less powerful they get.

There is a stone, a stone that can absorb the chakra from one person and channel it into the user. The Five Great Shinobi Villages came together and decided it was too powerful for anyone to hold, so they hid it. After the stone was hidden a map was drawn, but this map was broken apart into five pieces. Each village was given a piece and it was agree to hide the map pieces within there villages to keep it safe. The only way for stone to be found is if all Five Great Villages agree to dig it up. Nobody has seen the map pieces for centuries therefore nobody knows the true location. This stone is the Rogue Kings target.

PLOT:
The plot is that the Rogue King is trying to get the piece of map from the Village Hidden in the Leaf. There is rumour that there is a spy from the Rogue Kings clan in the Leaf Village. This spy is said to be very powerful, this is know from encounters in the Village Hidden in the Rock, their map piece has been taken. So if he is seen, the person is supposed to report the sighting to Lady Tsunade. Rouge King must be taken down..


In this RPG you can either be on the side of the Konoha or another village but this will mostly take place in and around the Leaf Village. The story will mainly develop through character encounters. This RP happens after Shippuuden starts and before Pain destroys the Leaf Village. You may play as a created character or one from the show. If you play as a character from the show you must stay within that characters limitations.

RULES:
1: NO God modding.
2: NO Demons - Tailed. (Unless you play as a character who has one. ie. Naruto) 
                    - Made up.
3: NO Curse seals.
4: NO Double posting. Be patient not every one can post as fast as you.
5: NO random killing of peoples characters and NPC (Non-Playable Character).
6: NO controlling another persons character unless given permission. 
7: NO more than 10 Nin/Genjutsu?s. This does not applies to Academy techniques. You character should already know the Academy techniques (eg. Substitution.).
7: Respect everybody.
8: Follow Naruto Forum Rules.
10: Have a good time, and if there anything your not sure about before you post IM me.

PLEASE ENTER THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION ON YOUR CHARACTER.
You may make up Jutsus, as long as they are believable. Same apply to Kekkei Genkai.



Name: You do not need Japanese first names.
Age:
Village:
Rank: If you make yourself a higher rank then somebody else, doesn?t mean you can boss them around.
Weapon(s):
Elemental Trait: Only one please.
Jutsu/Kekkei Genkai:
Height:
Weight:
Personality: 
Backround:


Here?s mine, as an example.

Name: Garret Kazuma
Age: 18
Village: Konoha
Rank: Jounin
Weapon(s): Custom kunai, a pair of steel gauntlets with spikes on the forearm.
Jutsus/Kikkei Genkai: - Ninjuutsu - Shadow Clone Jutsu
                             - Genjutsu - Bringer-of-Darkness Technique - Make the target believe they cannot see, but retain all their other senses.
                                            - Demonic Illusion: Descending Hell Technique - This makes the target believe they are seeing a giant fireball falling from the sky, making the target run.
			      - Sly Mind Affect Technique - This makes the target walk around in circles for hours by making it seem as if they're walking straight to their desired destination. The enemy eventually becomes exhausted after traveling the same path over and over. 
                             -Taijutsu - Mauy Tai 
                             - Kikkei Genkai - ?Ghost Hands? - This is not a eye technique. The user can create up to 26 chakra hands. 1 big hand which the user can ride upon and can hold an entire human body, this is the biggest of hands. 2-4 smaller medium hands that could hold a human head like a tennis ball. And 6-26 smallest hand, usually the size of the users hands. These hand work like shadow clones but they are NOT shadow clones. They can take more damage without braking and only dissipate when struck. They are made out of chakra, therefore take chakra to create and appear a translucent blue colour. The user can only make them appear where he can see them but the user can make them 3 feet from the center of his body without having to see them. These hands can fly/float but the bigger the hand the slower if flies/floats. The range of this technique is approximately 50 yards or half a football field.
Height: 6 foot
Weight: 180 lbs.
Personality: Garret has a big sense of humour, even in the middle of battle. He is also extremely lazy and his ?hands? always do most of the work.
Backround: Garret comes from the Kazuma Clan. They have the ?Ghost Hands? Kikkei Genkai. His clan always scolds him for using his hands for the most simplest tasks, but he still does it anyway. He was promoted to Jounin because of his effectiveness in battle, there are only a handful of ninja that are as effective as him. Garret is always getting into trouble with his ?hands? and loves to do pranks on people. When Garret doesn?t feel like walking he rides on his biggest hand, when he does this he makes the giant hand crawl like a spider.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 12, 2009)

Name:  Lance
Age:  19
Village: No Affiliation
Rank:   None (skill comparable to a Jounin)
Weapon(s):	Black chain wrapped around Lance?s right arm and hidden under a long-sleeved jacket; Lance can manipulate the chain by channeling his chakra through it; 
		Bowstaff (kept in a summoning scroll)
		Windmill shurikin (a giant shurikin with four folding blades kept in a summoning scroll)
		Five-foot double-bladed ax (kept in a summoning scroll)
		kunai
		LOTS of explosive tags. 
Elemental Trait:  Fire

Jutsu/Kekkei Genkai:   

Tiger Claw Jutsu:	The user concentrates chakra on the fingertips.   When the user slashes with either hand or both hands, waves of chakra emit from the fingertips and slash anything within three feet of the initial slash.

Dragon Claw Jutsu:	A tiger claw infused with the fire element.  It has double the range and ten times the power.  In addition to slashing up the target whatever it hits is incinerated.

Shadow Clone Jutsu:

Chameleon Cloak Jutsu:	Bends the light spectrum around the user rendering him  mostly invisible.

Chameleon Shadow Clone Jutsu:	Cloaked shadow clones.

Inferno wave Jutsu:	Conjures swirling flames around the user that form into a fireball in the user?s hand.  The user then throws the fireball.  Upon impact, the fireball erupts into a spinning inferno engulfing a 30-foot area.

Pulse cannon technique:	(Requires no hand signs; it?s pure chakra manipulation) Gathers chakra in the palm of either hand.  The user then strikes the target and releases all of the chakra at once launching the target backwards.

Summoning Jutsu:	Can summon small to enormous tigers.  They are strongly associated with the fire element.


Height:  5.9
Weight:  190
Personality: 	Normally laid back, but in combat he becomes extremely aggressive.  Favorite activities - blowing things up and setting things on fire

Backround:	Very little is known about his past life, but in his present life he is a well-known lone ninja for hire doing most jobs that would cost a fortune to hire a normal ninja village.  He?ll do these jobs for close to half price.  This brings him a lot of business but doesn?t put him on very good terms with the most ninja villages.  More than one hit squad from different villages have gone after Lance, never to be heard from again.  Lance has been known to move extremely fast in combat with speed similar to that of Rock Lee of  Konoha.   He also has a knack for recognizing, arming, and disarming traps, as well as a talent for repairing broken equipment.  He?s also an experienced metal worker that could probably make a living as a blacksmith, but he finds his current job  much more entertaining.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

OCC: Let us start. I'm going to make my characters voice a color so its easier to read.

"Garret I have a mission for you." Hokage Tsunade says as Garret walks into her office.
"What is my mission Lady Tsunade?" Garret asks, excitement in his voice.
"Your mission is to make a perimeter around the village, making sure that spy doesn't have a camp around here. Report back when your mission is complete." Tsunade says.
"Yes ma'am!" Garret shouts and leaves the Hokage building.

_"I haven't been on any mission for a long time. This is awesome!_ Garret thinks to himself as he's walking to one of the entrances to the Leaf.

"Any intruders men?" Garret asks the guards.
"None yet." One of the men respond.
Garret gives a nod and walks out of the Leaf.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 12, 2009)

_OOCurple speech = my character.... black speech = NPC_

"You wished to see me Lady Hokage?" muttered Dante as he appeared out of thin air inside the Hokage's office "Yes... This is strictly a black op, just me and you now about this. We have reason to believe that their is a traitor in ANBU" Explain Tsunade speaking quietly, "A traitor? What like passing on information or what?" enquired Dante making sure he kept his voice as quiet as possible "Yes a traitor, there is reason to believe someone has been assissting the rouge king to operate in this reigon, I need you to investiagate and dig up anything you can and only report back when necessary" explained the Hokage, before pausing "Your are dismissed", Dante formed a handsign and activated the 1000 Crows Scattering Technique turning into a huge swarm of crows that swooped out of the office through an open window......


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 12, 2009)

OCC:  My character's speech and thoughts will be in red.

It feels good to be on a mission for myself for once, Lance thought to himself as he walked along the path toward Konoha.  It took weeks of digging around the underground and more than one twisted arm to discover where the Rogue King's spy, Gotitsu, would strike next.  Lance had only one objective - infiltrate the Leaf Village, find Gotitsu, then force him to reveal his contact.  First the Hidden Rock Village, now the Leaf.  He sure gets around, muttered Lance, as the entrance gate to Konoha came into view.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

Garret sees somebody walking towards him or the Leaf, Garret doesn't see any headband or markings. Garret makes 4 medium hands and they grab onto his arms and legs.
"The more you strugle the tighter thier grip is going to get. Now lets get some information. Who are you, and what do you want with the Leaf?" Garret asks getting closer to Lance he stops at about 5 feet.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 12, 2009)

" Uh-oh, better think fast," thought Lance as he put on the most terrified look he could possibly think of and then yelled, "Oh, my god; don't kill me; don't kill me; don't kill me."  Garret gets an annoyed look on his face and yells over Lance's mad ranting, "Calm down; I'm not going to kill you.  I just want to know what your business is in Konoha." "You're not?  Wait, you're a ninja, aren't you?" "No, I just wear the headband for looks," Garret said in a sarcastic tone.  "Then this must be a jutsu," said Lance as he looked at the four hands binding his arms and legs.  "I've never seen a jutsu before, much less a real, live ninja,"  Garret said, "I'm glad you're impressed.  Now, answer my question before I forget the about the part where I don't hurt you." "Okay, okay.  I was hoping to get a bite to eat and maybe even a job as a blacksmith's apprentice." replied Lance.  Garret stared at Lance for another few seconds and then says, "Fair enough.  Just don't cause any trouble."  With that the four hands released Lance and reformed into one giant hand.  Garret jumped on top of the giant hand and to Lance's amazement the giant hand began to crawl away with Garret on top of it.  Lance straightened out his jacket and thought to himself, "He's lucky we were so close to the village.  Otherwise, he wouldn't just walk away from this."  Lance then continued on to Konoha.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 12, 2009)

Garret finishes his rout around the Leaf. The Hokage can tell he's back in town from all the female screams. Garret walks into the Hokages office.
"Area clear, no camps or enemies. Just one interesting fellow I met leaving the village." Garret reports.
"Oh really, was he hostile?" Tsunade asks.
"No ma'am, we was coming to the Leaf for a blacksmith job." Garret replies.
"Ok Garret thanks for the report, you may leave." Tsunade says.
"Thank you ma'am." Garret says with a bow and leaves.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 13, 2009)

OCC: My character's speech and thoughts will be in DarkOrchid.

"wow, this place is huge dont u think Luna!" kate said with excitment. After she went with her pet Luna to see what all the jouin and chunin where looking. Then she found Garret walking back to meet his comrades. "hey sensei whats happening here?" kate said running towards Garret.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 13, 2009)

OOC: My characters speech is green

"The usually hunt is on," Sora says looking at a girl one year older than him running towards a 18 year old. Sora grabs his sword and jumps down from the tree he was hiding in and putting his sword to the girl's throat."Do you have any last words?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 13, 2009)

"what do u want from me!" kate said looking scared. The cat startes to grwal at the man that was holding her. "Its okay Luna, im just here to see what was going on thats all" kate said still trying to stay calm.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

Garrets not one to mess about and he makes to medium hands and grabs the little boy holding his student captive.
"Now now, we can't have any of this." Garret says as the the little ninja strugles agaist the 'ghost hands'. "What do you think your doing anyway.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 13, 2009)

"Why do you intervere I'm just hunting?" Sora asks,"What is this jutsu?" Sora instantly slices the ghost hands with his left hand(claw) and puts his sword to the man's,who made the hands,throat."Fine I accept defeat I'll go away.Besides the girl is too adorable to kill."
Sora puts his sword away and walks off with a weird buzz within him."What is this weird feeling inside me?" Sora asks before deciding to ignore it and continues to walking back to his village


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

"Oh no, were going to the Hokage!" Garret yells at Sora as the giant hand grabs his whole body. "And it's no jutsu its my Kekkei Genkai."
Garret turns to Kate and says, "You look alright, I'll see you later."
Garret and Suno head towards the Hokages office.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 13, 2009)

"okay bye sensei" kate said waving goodbye. Then Luna looks at kate and meow because she is hungry. "Fine lets go fine something to eat lets do a racing contest ready and BEGIN!!" kate said running pass Garret and made a left turn with Luna behind her. "HaHA im winning!!" kate said looking back.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 13, 2009)

"Let go of me you stupid hand!" Sora shouts,"I can't wait until I kill you it will give me more pleasure than any of my other killings!Oh you know that girl right?Whats her name?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

"Her name doesn't matter to you." Garret replies.

Kid walks in with Suno in the floating fist right behind him.
"Whats the meaning of this Garret." Tsunade yells at Garret.
"This boy attacked one of my students out of no were, completely unprovoked." Garret replies dropping Suno infront of Tsunade.
"Is this true Suno?" Tsunade asks.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 13, 2009)

"Yes its true but what do you expect I kill by nature its my way of life.Each kill fills me with pleasure,a pleasure you wouldn't understand!"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

"Suno to be a shinobi in this village you must control yourself. If you can't control youself I'll have to revoke you ninja status." Tsunade says. "You two may leave."

Outside the Hokages' office Garret makes the giant hand again but jumps ontop of it and threatens Suno, "You try to touch me or my students again, I'll hurt you, I'll hurt you BAD."
Garret sits cross-legged on his hand and it crawls away.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 13, 2009)

"Tell me the girl's name and tell me now!I want to know her name now.She was so...No I can't have feelings for other people!"
Sora runs off to his usual spot(the roof of ninja academy).


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 13, 2009)

After they finshed eating. "Hey Luna want to go training" kate said walking towards the woods to train. Luna meow at startes running into the woods. "HEY!! no fair!!" Kate said running after her.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

_"I should go see if I can't ind that woundering blacksmith. He said he was hungery so I should check the Ramen Shop."_ Garret thinks to himself.

Garret gets the the Ramen Shop and sees Lance, he sits beside him.
"Anything for you today Garret?" The shop keeper says.
"No I'm alright thank you." Garret replies.
"Ok." The shop keep repies and turns to make more ramen.
"I'm sorry I didn't introduce myself earlier I was on a mission. My name is Garret Kazuma and I am a ninja here in the Leaf."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 13, 2009)

"okay who is going first me or u" kate said to luna. Luna startes attacking her first. "HA u missed" kate said. Then a shadow clone appereard behind her. "what!? " kate said so shocked. then clone scratched her. "AAAHHH!!" kate screamed in pain. "okay i give up u win!!" kate said on her knees. Luna walked up to her and meowed. "its okay im fine" kate said getting up.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 13, 2009)

Lance quickly finished the rest of his ramien and looked up at Garret. "Garret, huh, nice to talk to you without being restrained or threatened.   My name's Lance."   Garret laughed and said, "Any luck finding a job as a blacksmith?"  Lance replied, "No.  I still know almost nothing about this village except this is the best bowl of ramien I've ever had.  Compliments to the shopkeep."  The shopkeeper laughed and nodded, "A truly satisfied customer is music to my ears."  Garret says, "Yeah, this is arguably the best shop in town.  It gets a lot of business." Then Lance notices Garret's combat knife.  "Nice knife.  Looks like a custom job.  Where did you get it?"  Garrett unsheaths the knife and then says, "It was a gift from my parents on the day I graduated to Chuunin." "Do you mind if I take a look at it?" asked Lance.  Garret shrugs and hands over the knife.  Lance takes the knife and examines the blade.  He starts spinning the knife around in this hand, throwing it up, catching it, and swinging it and slashing at an invisible enemy a few times.  Lance turned around and handed the knife back to Garret and said, "It is a nice knife.  Well balanced, easy to use.  Not very sharp though." "What do you mean not sharp?  It's razor sharp.  I have the blacksmith sharpen it once a month." says Garret.  Lance replied, "My friend, there's sharp and then there's sharp.  That's not sharp, just slightly less dull.  You need a new blacksmith.  I tell you what.  show me where this blacksmith is and I'll show you what sharp means."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 13, 2009)

"Luna lets go get some ramen" kate said while her back is still bleeding. Luna meowed at kate about the wound. "Im fine i just need to bandged it up thats all no lets go EAT!" kate said running to find the ramen shop. Then Luna runs after her. "Hi I want three bowls of ramen please" kate said sitting down with a smile on her face. "Right away little lady" the shopkeeper said.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

"Well isan't it my most favorite student..." Garret gets interupted by Kates tiger. "And her tiger of course!"
Kid messes up Kates hair and says sarcasticaly with a smile, I hope your not eating all three of those."
Kate fixxes her hair and yells at him, "I hate it when you do that Garret-sensei!"
Garret stands up so does Lance and says, "Enjoy your meal you two, I have to show my friend here around the village."

"This is our blacksmith shop." Garret announces to Lance.
"Quite impressive." Lance says nodding as he walks into the shop.
Garret waves at the blacksmith and says to him, "Just showing my friend here the Leafs blacksmith shop. He's a blacksmith himself you know."
"Oh really?" The blacksmith says as he throws a steel rod at Lance, "Make me something."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 13, 2009)

"Man this ramen is great!!" kate said finished all the ramen. Luna meowed too with happiness. kate stands up and says, "okay Luna now lets see if we can find a dumpling shop." Luna went running first to find it. "HEY YOU BIG CHEATER GET BACK HERE!!" kate yelled and running after her.


----------



## Epic Ino (Apr 13, 2009)

"hi Luna wheres kate?" Jade said eating her dumpling. Luna meowed and looked behind her and kate came running. "Hey Luna stop cheating!!" kate said trying to catch her breath. "Oh hi kate came to eat some dumplings?" jade said holding a dumpling in her hand. Rocky meowed for he can get a dumpling too. "okay here" Jade said giving him a dumpling.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 14, 2009)

"Well I guess I should get something to eat so ITS HUNTING TIME!" 
Sora runs off to a forest looking for something to eat and sees a cat."A small cat?"
The cat gets closer and its bigger than him."Oh my GO-"
The cat leaps on him and he quickly slashes his sword falling onto the ground.The cat's dead body lands on him."Man this is a heavy cat I think I'll be here for awhile."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"Jade why are you here?" kate said looking confused. "i just came to eat so dumplings but im leaving now" Jade replied then stand up and walked away. "okay uuummm..... ill have four dumplings to go!" kate said to the shopkeeper. "right away ma'am" the shopkeeper said.
Luna meowed to ask her to follow Jade. "okay but lets go to the woods first" kate said getting the dumplings and startes running into the woods with her cat. Luna bite her arm. "OW!! Luna stop lets just wait in the woods." kate said eating one of her dumplings. Luna meowed at her and saw the boy that almost killed her. "Oh no its him why here? why now?" kate said looking all scared.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 14, 2009)

Dante stood on the rooftops of Konoha scanning the area with his Byakugan, he slightly lifted his ANBU mask to breifly scratch a very annoying itch on his cheek. In the nearby woods he spotted the young chuunin and jounin from earlier, Sora looked like he was upto no good so Dante decided to drop in, Dante formed a handsign and activated his 1000 Crows Scattering Technique and appeared directly behind Sora. Dante pulled out one of his Chakra Blades, applied his wind chakra and placed it to Sora's throat before he even knew Dante was there "Not causing any trouble are we?" muttered Dante in a soft but firm voice "Attracting so much attention from ANBU isnt a good thing..." Dante paused, grabbed the back of Sora's neck clenching it tight in a pressure point "Especially for one as young as you... If you attempt to attack another leaf shinobi again I can assure you that the rest of your time as a ninja will be very short and unpleasent..." Dante said softly before quickly putting the chakra blade back in his pocket, kicking Sora in the back of the knee causing him to fall to the floor and then activating his scattering technique...


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

kate looked and saw an anbu. "UH-OH better go come on Luna" kate said forming a hand sign and disappered. "Now where is Jade?" kate said looking around the leaf village on top of the hokages statues. While kate looks for Jade and Luna is running around to find Jade in a few towns far from the leaf village.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 14, 2009)

"I'm getting attacked by the frecking ANBU man I'm hated here!"
Sora thinks for a minute."There is a rumor going round about something maybe I can find out what and I can't kill people while I'm at it."
Sora runs off to find out about the rumors.


----------



## Epic Ino (Apr 14, 2009)

"hey rocky what do u want to do?" Jade said sitting under a tree. Rocky meowed and got up and stretched and startes scratching the tree. "Rocky stop im try to think here" Jade said trying to be ploite. Then rocky stopped and startes running off. "Rocky get back here!" yelled Jade, running after him.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 14, 2009)

Sora sees Rocky and grabs him to stop him."Who are you?"
Sora sees Jade running towards Rocky."Is this your kitty cat?Take him and be more careful with him."


----------



## Epic Ino (Apr 14, 2009)

"thanks but Rocky....dosent like to be grabed like that" Jade said try to catch her breath.
Rocky got mad and scratched Sora on his left arm. "Rocky stop,sorry about that my name is Jade Uzumaki nice to meet u" Jade said smiling at him. Rocky stayed beside Jade and startes purring.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 14, 2009)

"I'm Sora nice to meet you."
Sora glares at Rocky angrily."And you cat if scratch me again you're dead understand.Wait did you just say you were an Uzumaki?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"HEY JADE " kate yelled, jumping off the roof. "oh hi kate nice to see you again and yes i am" Jade said being in a happy mood. "Jade have you seen Luna?" kate said acting worried. "No i havent why?" Jade said. Rocky meowed to say hello to kate. "Oh hi Rocky" kate said petting Rocky on the head. "AAAHHH!!....your...your that kid that almost killed me!!" kate said sounding so scared and hiding behind Jade. "You met him before?" Jade said confused. "yes i did" kate sounding so mad at him and a bit scared.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 14, 2009)

"Hi nice to see you again and don't worry I won't hurt I mean its to dangerous now that the ANBU know about my activites."
Sora yawns getting bored then he gets an idea and he bites his thumb making it bleed then put the blood on the rest of the fingers of his right hand."SUMMONING JUTSU!"
Sora thrusts his hand down to the ground and a poof of smoke appears. When the smoke clears an adult wolf appears. "Well how have you been?"
The wolf starts to scratch Kate."Wolfie stop that!"
The wolf backs away from and goes to Sora's side.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"OW!! stop that" kate said getting mad. "calm down kate it was just a scratch" Jade said try to calm kate down. "NO I WONT!!!" kate said getting a kunia and ready to attack. "Do you want to fight little puppy" kate said so unpatient.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 14, 2009)

Kamui was sitting on a tree, thinking to himself, until she saw the group conversing amongst themselves. She ignored them and tried to go to sleep until she saw one of them summon a wolf that started scratching a girl. When she saw the girl pull out a kunai, she leaped towards the group and grabbed her hand before she could kill it,"It's just a wolf," She said, she realized the girl had a quick tempered, so she made sure to watch for any sudden attacks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"hey let go of me!!" kate said trying to struggles. "kate please stay calm" Jade said. "NO JUST LET ME GO!!" kate said but then gave up and started crying. Luna was lost in the forest and forgot what she was looking for and the rouge ninja appered out of nowwhere and try to attack Luna. kate droped the kunia and made a hand sign and disappered. "Kate..." Jade said before she disappered. "wheres Luna?" kate whispered to herself, crying in the woods. Then a kid jumped off the tree he was older then kate. "hi sweety why are u doing here all alone" he said with a creepy vocie. "wh...who are u?" kate said whiping her tears away. "My name is Rick. I dont live here. Want to come with me" he said grabing my arm with force. "NO let me go, wait, your a rouge ninja!!" kate said struggling to get free. "why yes i am" he said pulling me closer to him. "HELP!!!" yelled kate.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

The echo of Kates scream is heard though-out the Leaf.
"Thats Kate! Lance stay here I'll be back!" Garret says as he dissapers and reappers by Kate.

"Bringer-of-Darkness Technique!" Garret yells as he does handsigns for his genjutsu.
As Rick is blinded Garret garbs him with his giant hand and stops the genjutsu.
"Now, now you can't go around trying to kidnap little girls." Garret says to Rick then turns his attention to Kate, "Are you alright?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"im fine Garret-sensei" kate said looking sad and faints. "let me go" rick said trying to struggle. Rick formed a hand sign and fire appered out of nowwhere. "lets see if you can escape this jutsu." he said and vanished.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Garret dodges is and smiles, he also increases the pressure of the hand.
"You might want to stop, I might look like a push-over but I didn't get to the rank of Jounin being a push-over." Garret says with his smile.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"fine i give up" rick said. Kate was still out cold. "and uuhh...please dont kill me" rick said acting scared.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

"That fire ninjutsu means your a pritty skilled shinobi. And I believe you know what happence when two shinobis fight. Two fight and only one remains standing." Garret says pulling out his custom kunai; he continues, "Prepair yourself for death."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"fine but it would be better if u run" rick said forming a hand sign. "fire ball justsu" rick said and below fire out of his mouth. Luna was still trap with the rouge ninjas at the far side of the woods.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

"Shit this is not good!" Garret curses as he makes the giant hand let go of Rick to make it defend Garret.
The hand holds up because it was not struck with great enough force. Garret turns the giant hand into the 26 smaller ones and he throws his kunai into the air one catches it.
"Shadow Clone Jutsu!" Kid says as he makes the hand signs.
Now every one of Garrets chakra hands has a kunai.
Garret smiles and says, "Dance of 1000 Blades."
Each hand holding a kunia strikes Rick multiple times. Rick falls to the ground in a pool of blood. Garret turns to see Kate starting to get up on her own free will. Garret walks over to her and holds her up for suport.
"They got Luna, are you ok to come with me to get her?" Garret asks at the chakra hand with the real kunai puts it back on his belt.
All the hands reform into the giant hand and he jumps on it.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"yes im fine. I'll come with you" kate said still trying to hold her balance. "im worried about Luna. Hope shes okay" kate said to herself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Garret nods and motions Kate to jump on the giant hand. She does and she sits down.
"Alright lets go get Luna back." Garret says as his giant hands starts crawling fowars at a normal running speed.
Garret spots the base in the distance and stops the hand.
"When ever your ready we will assult the base on foot." Garret says turning his giant hand into the 26 little ones for the assult.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"is....is Luna going to be....okay when we get her back" kate said so worried.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

"Kate..." Garret pauses trying to think of a way to explain himself, "Being a shinobi you will see commrads fall. Luna might be fine or..."
Garret hangs his head.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"yeah i know when u see commrads fall you must never show your feelings" kate said trying not to cry. Then they heard Luna roar. "Luna!!!" Kate went running with out here sensei.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 14, 2009)

Kamui raised an eyebrow as Kate suddenly vanished, confused at the events that occured. She shrugged it off, then walked away back to the tree where she was before. Whatever had occured, it didn't have nothing to do with her. She sat there for a few minutes until she decided that she was  intrigued by what might have happened, so she began looking for Kate, which would be easier said than done. She was on the right trail, then she saw a million little prints as if a group of "somethings" were running around. The prints were really small craters, so whatever made this must've been a really small exposion, or somethings with dull feet, she decided to follow the trail. She traveled until she saw Kate and Garret with what looks a horde of hands. She walked up to them,"Hello..." she greeted.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

"No Kate wait!" Garret yells after he as a couple of his hands grab her and stop her.
"You can't run in there without a plan." Garret scolds; he continues, "Let me go in first, you back me up, got it?"
"An ANBU shinobi? What are you doing here?" Garrets shocked.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 14, 2009)

"Uh... Hello," she continued, but she still kept kind of quiet, it seemed Kate and Garret were planning something. She walked up to Garret and patted him in his back,"I can help..." she said.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"Come on let me go i need to save Luna!!" kate said struggling to get free.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Garret nods at the ANBU shinobi.
"Kate you must be patient. Whats the plan?" Garret asks the ANBU shinobi her being his superior.


----------



## xVannaChanx (Apr 14, 2009)

Name: (Hyuuga)Chinatsu, Keiko
Age: Seventeen
Village: Konoha
Rank: Jounin
Weapon(s): A samurai, hanging off her hip. Loaded with kunai, like any other ninja.
Elemental Trait: Wind
Jutsu/Kekkei Genkai: The Byakugan.
Height: 140 cm
Weight: 46 kg
Personality: Bubbly, but serious when needed. Her temper flares easily, but she's kind-hearted.
Backround: There's not much to Keiko's luife. Being born in Konoha, she traveled throughout Japan, mostly staying in Suna, and other dry areas. With that, she's become accustomed to warmer climates. She came back to Konoha, to try and find her heritage once again. Of course, being a Hyuuga means lots of heritage. She's hiding from her clan, to avoid being a slave, and enjoying life. For now, that is.

OOC: Not sure if this is still open to join... Hope it is.

There wasn't much to Keiko. Jaw-length black hair, similar to that of Hinata's. Unlike the Hyuuga's, she had jade-colored eyes. Of course, those were created under an illusion. Didn't want the Hyuuga clan to catch her, did she? She was wearing a simple white shirt, it actually looked like Neji's shirt, except more form-fitting, and slightly revealing. Black shorts, and the mandatory shoes. A samurai was swinging from her hip, a leather slip covering the sharp point. Of course, she just had to be at the center of peace, never once getting a violent moment. Everyone was off, on their own important missions. And she was stuck here, doing absolutely nothing. Chuckling lowly to herself, she took a seat on a stool at the ramen shop, muttering her order to the person behind the bar. They responded cheerfully, getting her ramen for her.

"Thanks." She mumbled, her voice almost chilling.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"fine i'll stay patient" kate said. Then Luna roar louder then before. "Luna!!!" kate yelled that almost made the rouge ninja try to see what was the screaming about.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

OCC: Yes its still open and you are accepted!

Garret sighs and says to the ANBU whiles shes thinking, "I'm not waiting for you, lets go Kate!"
Garret runs into the base Kate right behind him.


----------



## xVannaChanx (Apr 14, 2009)

OOC: Oh, wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"Garret-sensei try to cover me" kate said still running to find luna. After that rouge ninja startes attacking them. "Shadow clone justsu!!" kate said and there was 100 clones attacking the ninjas. "Luna where are you?" kate looking everwhere until she found her tyger all wounded. "Luna!!" kate said crying. She saw lots of injuries on her cat. "Garret-sensi!! Help!!" kate said still crying. Then a rouge ninja stabed kate at the back and she screamed so loud.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 14, 2009)

Garret sees Kate get stabbed.
_"This isan't good."_ Garret thinks to himself as he kills another ninja.
He kills the ninja that stabbed Kate and says, "It's not fatal, you'll be fine, you'll just have to tough out the pain."
Garret makes the 26 littler hands turn into 4 medium ones, two pick up Luna and two pick up Kate, Garret makes a hand sign and they reapear in the Leaf in a hospital.
"We need to medical ninja over here right now!" Garret yells as two medical ninja run over and take them into rooms to start healing them. Garret sits down and waits for them to finish.

OCC: Last post for tonight, later guys.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"wh...where am i" kate said waking up in the hospital. "Luna!! wheres Luna?! OW!!" kate said all worried and still in pain. "its okay your pet is being healed she just need to rest thats all" the nurse said. "okay thanks" kate said.

OCC: yeah me too night night people


----------



## Epic Ino (Apr 14, 2009)

"Kate...oh great just when i was going to say something" Jade said and started walking around like she always do with her cat beside her. "I hope she finds her cat" Jade thinks to herself while looking up at the sky.

OCC: My character's speech and thoughts will be in DarkRed.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 14, 2009)

How's thissaid Lance as he handed the now completed blade to the smith. The smith examined the makeshrift sword with a look of surprise.  "Iis this the steel rod I gave you?" he asked Yep I didn't do a bad job considering I only spent a hour and a half on it"said Lance as he wiped the sweat from his brow. I'll say!  I've never seen someone work so fast and still do a good job.  Speaking of jobs. You wouldn't be looking for one, would you?"  asked the smith.  Lance thought to himself, "Uh-oh.  I only said that thing about the blacksmith to Garret to keep suspicion off me.  I never actually considered getting a job.  Then again, it's going to take a while to find Gotetsu.  And at present I am flat broke."  Finally Lance replied, "That's why I'm here."  "Glad to hear it," said the smith.  "You can start tomorrow."   "I'll be there," said Lance as he walked out of the shop.  Lance thinks to himself, "I doubt Gotetsu will make a break for it in broad daylight.  Think I'll go find out what all that commotion was about earlier."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 14, 2009)

"Sorry Luna and Garret-sensei" kate said in a whisper and escaped out of the hospital. Then the nurse try to see if kate was  doing fine and found kate gone. "Garret your student escaped " the nurse said in a hurry.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 15, 2009)

Garret lets out a sigh and asks, "Did she take her tiger, Luna, with her?"
"No she did not." The nurse said.
_"Hmmm not good, somethings up."_ Garret thinks then says, "Is Luna 100%?"
"Yes sir, she's fine." The nurse responds.
"Ok, I will be taking her with me." Garret says as he walks in the room containing Luna and continues, "Alright Luna lets go."
The tiger stands up and the two of them walk out of the hospital. Luna looks up and Garret and meows at him. Garret looks down and sees sadness in her eyes.
"I'm sorry Luna but I don't know were you master went. Untill we find her I guess you stuck with me." Garret says trying to cheer her up.
Luna meows one more time and takes off running.
_"I never knew how Kate understood what she was saying. I hope she shows up soon."_ Garret thinks while walking after Luna.

OCC: Under orders from DraconianRiver I may post as his character if I feel like it.

Lance shows up at the enemy camp. He walks around looking for any survivers.
_It looks there was quite a fight going on here. Maybe this is were Gotetsu was posted. I'll look around for anything to do with the Web of Darkness."_ Lance thinks to himself.
Lance doesn't see any survivers so he looks for any signs of the Web of Darkness or Gotetsu.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 15, 2009)

Sora's walking around with wolfie whining for food."I summoned you and I can send back!"
Sora then sees Luna."Whats that doing here" Sora thinks. Sora whispers something in wolfie's ear and wolfie rushes in front of Luna growling."Well well a runaway where is your master?"


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 15, 2009)

Dante wandered the corridors of the underground ANBU headquaters when a pretty female ANBU the same age as Dante steps out of a room ajoing the corridor bumping into Dante "Sorry" She apologized, "Hi your not in the middle of anything are you?" Dante enquired taking off his mask and brushing a long strand of hair out of his eye "No not right now, I just sent someone out to deal with something in the woods. Why?" she replied "Garret Kazuma, Jounin, 18years old" Dante said pulling a picture of Garret out of his pocket, "What about him" the female ANBU asked "He needs to be taken to interrogation, He is currently at the hospital so im organizing a snatch team to bring him in. Everyone else seems to be busy but if you are up for it, it will be me and you" the ANBU considered it for a moment "Sure I would love to" she beamed "Ok I will meet you on the roof of the hokage's building in five minutes"

Dante and the ANBU stood on a building nexto the hospital watching for any sign of Garret, after five minutes they saw him. Dante used the Temporary Paralasys Jutsu on Garret to imbollize him and then the two of them jumped down from their hiding place, grabbed him and Dante formed the handsign to activate the 1000 Crows Scattering Technique transporting them to the interrogation room. They tied him to a chair and wrapped paper bombs over him. Dante released the paralasys technique.

The room was dark and the only light same from a candle placed on the bare stone floor "A little bird told me you let someone from a foreign land just walk straight into the village, care to explain?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 15, 2009)

Kate made it to her old home where her parents where killed. "Wow things have changed here" kate said in a sad voice. The house was burned down only a few stuffs had survived. Kate walked up and saw a burn picture and smiled. "That was my family picture when i got Luna when i was 10 years old." kate said and she put the picture in her pocket. "There she is that little brat that almost killed me" He said hiding behind the shadows. Luna growled and scratched the wolf in the face and try to make her escape.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 15, 2009)

"Yeah, so what? I checked him out, he isan't a shinobi or anything. Just looking for a place to work. Now If you wouldn't mind releaseing me." Garret says trying to to move to set off the paper bombs.
Garret smiles and forms his giant hand beind the ANBU ninja and I grabs him traping his arms by his side.
"It seems were at a stail mate my friend. I could easly squeeze the life out of you of coarse, at the risk of my own life." Garret says with a smile increaseing the squeezing pressure.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 15, 2009)

Kate looked around the woods because she heard something. "Whos there? Show your self!" kate said getting a kunia. "Hello my dear child remember me" he said walking towards kate. "No i...i dont just leave know or..." kate gets interrupted by james. "Or what kill me" he said with the most creepies voice. "I'm...Im warning you!!" kate said still in her attack stands.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 15, 2009)

"I hope you like our clones" smirked Dante stepping out of the shadows, "Just so you dont try any of that again" Dante said as he preformed Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms on Garret sending him flying back against the far wall and temporarily shutting off his chakra network, Planning on co-operating this time?" Dante said sarcasticly as the female ANBU picked Garret up and put her blade to his throat and said "We are ANBU, we know every trick in the book, remember that" Dante knew he couldnt harm the captive too much seeing as he is another leaf ninja, but he still had to get to the bottom of things,"Im sure you know the current situtation with the rouge king, and if you dont let that be a lesson learnt"  explained Dante "At this time outsiders cannot simply come and go as they please, as a jounin you of all people should know that... You have two options co-operate with us or we call in Ibiki..." the female ANBU created a shadow clone who used nature manipulation to form a ball of fire in her hand whilst the orignal stayed standing with her blade to Garret's throat "Its quite simple really" smirked Dante crouching down to Garret's eyeline, "You are helpful before the pain... Or after!"


----------



## Epic Ino (Apr 15, 2009)

"hey rocky look a ramen shop lets go!!" Jade said running to the ramen shop. "Hi I'll have 2 please!!" Jade said happy. Rocky meowed for hers too. "Oh and 4 ramen for my pet Rocky. "right away ma'am" the shopkeeper said cooking the ramen. "i cant believe kate left i was going to tell that the killer came to finish his job" Jade thinked to herself. "here u go" the shopkeeper said. "Alright time to eat!!" yelled jade with excitement and Rocky too.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 15, 2009)

Kamui, being ignored, dashed back to the village, it was clear she had no part to play there. When she got back, she walked towards the Uchiha district and slept for a few hours. She woke up and walked back to the place she was before she left, then jumped on the tree, where she started thinking to herself. 

Suddenly, she felt a strange, eerie feeling. She instinctively followed that feeling to where Kate was with James. Noticing that Kate was in trouble, she jumped in between her and James,"You okay?" she asked Kate.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 15, 2009)

"im fine" kate said still scared. "If you dont remember me how about my name and its james" james said with grin. "Now i remember it was you! you killed my parents!!" yelled kate so mad that she jumped in the air took out her weopan scroll and summoned her sword that is bigger then her and can carry in her hand. "Do u want to fight me" he said in a taunting voice. "Yes because i still kept my revanged against you!" kate said perparing to fight.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 15, 2009)

"Look, I'm not scared of people who can't show there own face, so don't try theating me. I didn't see the problem in letting him in. There thats all i know and all I have to say." Garret says but then the female ANBU pushes the blade a little tighter agaist his throat.
Garret gets a bigger smile, "I got nothing more to say, so hurting me would be only in the fun of it. And it won't be so fun for you with me smiling the whole time."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 15, 2009)

"oooh! im scared" he said making fun of kate. Kate got so mad that her chakra begins to rise off the chart. "You willl pay!!" yelled kate so loud that her sensei can hear it right through the walls. "Okay then lets begin the fight" he said with joy in his eyes. "You ANBU stay out of my way or I'll kill you" kate said with so much hatred in her voice. Kate startes attacking him from above with her big sword. Then james dodged it. "Nice but not fast enough" James said, vanish and appered behind "Boo!" James said in a whisper then punched her in the gut really hard and she went flying, got hit on the head by the tree trunk and went unconsionse. "HA! No one can beat me not even a little girl" he said and laughed evil. "I'm not going to give up till i kill you for good" kate said with so much hate in her eyes. She starts running after him with two kunais in her hand. "When are u going to give up?" james said while dodging her attacks. "I WONT GIVE UP!!!" kate said still attacking him but keeping missing.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 15, 2009)

Kamuiturned her attention to James after hearing that Kate was alright, but stepped away when Kate started to attack. It was Kate's fight and she had no part to play in it. She walked a few feet away to stay out of the way, but was ready to make her move when the time was right. She watched carefully at the fight, realizing that it seemed almost pointless, with Kate so angry that she wasn't thinking straight and that her moves were missing in almost every direction. She sighed disappointedly, she wanted to help her out, but it was still her fight...


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 15, 2009)

Kate still try her best to kill him but she keeps on missing. "Kate it would be better if u stop know its pointless" james said still dodging them. "No i wont!!" kate said still trying to stab him but couldnt see because she was crying. "Fine then its your death" he said and vanish appered behind her and stabbed her right in the back kate screamed in pain and fall to her knees. "Fire style phonixe flower jutsu" she said and below fire at him and he got burn at the left side. "Ha! i got you" kate said getting up. "oh really then take this water style water vortex jutsu." James said and gant vortex washed kate right out. "hey you missed water style ice needles" water turn to sharp needles and stabbed him and went down. "I...I think i beat him" kate said and collapes to the ground for  losing so much chakra. James got up. "im still here but i will come back and kill you" james said and vanished. kate went out cold.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 15, 2009)

Lance walked to one of the many corpses lying around the area. Checking the right arm of a corpse he saw no sign of a spider tattoo.  Dammit! yelled  Lance as he kicked the corpse in frustration.  I should have figured.  I doubt the Rouge King's men would ever get massacred like this.    With no more reason to remain in the small killing field, Lance began walking back to the Leaf Village.  As Lance is walking, he thinks to himself, I can't keep wasting time.  I've got to find Gotetsu soon.  All right.  He's after the scroll.  Where would they be keeping the scroll?  It's over a hundred years old, probably forgotten by most people.  Maybe it's in the administration building's archives.  But it's too important to be just stuck in someone's dusty file drawer.  It's got to be somewhere very secure.   Well, I'll just do what I always do in these kinds of situations - relax, keep and eye out, and leave it to Lady Luck.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 16, 2009)

"If you would kindly release me, I have a student I must go control." Garret says not moving but still with his smile.
_"Something really made her mad for her to scream that loud!"_ Garret thinks to himself.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 16, 2009)

"Sir!" said a newly accepted ANBU hastily opening the door, Dante turned to face him "There was an incident in the woods Sir, a young girl and someone else" Dante thought for a second "Ok dispatch a medical team, And get a tracker out there to find that other guy" explained Dante, "Yessir" said the ANBU shutting the door. Dante saw the look of worry on Garrets face "Your student, yes. A 14year old girl but remember she is a jounin, the same rank as you, trust her to fend for herself" Dante said walking back towards Garret "We have reports from other lands that lead us to believe he is really a rouge ninja , a suboridnate of the rouge king, we dont know for certain... But thats your job now, try and find out all you can about him even the smallest thing, at the end of each week at midnight leave a report on the roof of the Hokage's building, If you dont... You will be back here" Dante nodded to the female ANBU to remove the blade. Dante whipped off a succession of handsigns "Back to the past Jutsu" He said softly as he started to search through Garret's memories, after ten minutes he ended the technique and cut Garret loose. Dante grabbed Garret and preformed the 1000 Crows Scattering Technique transporting them both to where Kate was attacked, Dante pushed Garret away and activated the technique again taking him back to ANBU HQ...


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 16, 2009)

"Oh and i little gift for you kate if you live!?" james said ,throw a paperbomb attached to the kunia and exploded close to kate that was still out cold. When the paperbomb exploded kates body went flying and hit the tree hard. Kate was bleeding from the back and few broken ribs. Then james vanished.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 16, 2009)

_"I hate those freaks, I'm glad I declined the Hokage to become one."_ Garret thinks rubbing his neck.
Garret sees Kate agaist the tree, he runs over to her but doesn't touch her.
_"Troubles breathing... collapsed or flooded lung. And that stab wound wouldn't be good for anyone to have."_ Garret thinks to himself; he continues, _"I'm not to skilled in medical ninjutsu but I think I know enough to stop the bleeding."_
Garret puts his real hands over the stab wound in the back and just stops the bleeding as a medical team shows up.
"What took you guys so long you realize shes dieing right!?" Garret yells at them as they start to heal her on the spot.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 16, 2009)

"G...Garret-sensei....wheres.....Luna?" kate said trying to speak. "Great they arrived just when i was about to kill her even that jounin oh well i'll finish her off later." james said hiding in the shadows and left. Luna went running into the woods to find kate she stopped and smelled blood in the air. She started to follow the scent but it wasnt kate it was james. "Oh hi there kitty whats your name" James said trying to get close to it. Luna backed away and run to a different path to see if she can find kate. "Damnit oh well i'll get that cat tomorrow but for know I'm going to rest." he said sleeping under a tree.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 16, 2009)

It was nearly sundown by the time Lance sneaked back into Kohoha.  I need a good place to think.  Lance checked to make sure no one is watching.  Once he made sure that the coast was clear, Lance concentrated his chakra on the bottom of his feet and ran up a wall.   Lance walked over to a ventilation shaft and put his back to it and sat down.  I hope no one is watching this particular rooftop.   Lance was almost asleep when suddenly he heard an alarm go off.  Then two, then three, then the entire village was ringing with alarms.  Lance go up and walked to the edge of the building and looked out over the village.  In the distance Lance saw what appeared to be an ANBU black ops ninja with a bag over his shoulder jumping from rooftop to rooftop.  Another ANBU was following directly behind him.   Lance says to himself, I don't believe it.  There is only person that could be. GOTETSU! Lance roared as he jumped from the rooftop.  Lance followed close enough to keep them in sight but not too close.  Just before Gotetsu got to the checkpoint at the exit of the village, he threw kuni with a paper bomb attached to the end.  The kuni flew in between the two ninja manning the checkpoint and then exploded killing both guards.  "Damn you!" roared the ANBU as the chase continued into the forest.  The chase finally came to an end when the ANBU got close enough to actually grab Gotetsu and throw him to the ground.  Lance observed from the shadows as the female ANBU subdued and then tied up Gotetsu with relative ease.  Not bad.  Not bad. says Lance as he emerges from his hiding spot.    Thanks for tying him up for me.  Saves me the trouble.  "Who the hell are you?"  asks the female ANBU as she points her sword towards Lance.    No one of consequence.  I'm just here for Gotetsu.  The ANBU jumps at Lance with sword over her head with the intent of planting it in Lance's skull as she says, "I think not."  Lance smiles, throws up his right arm blocking the sword strike.  As the sword cuts through Lance's jacket, the ANBU notices a chain wrapped around his forearm.  Lance quickly quickly gathers chakra into the palm of his hand, shoves it into the ANBU's stomach and releases it into one explosive blast as he roared, Pulse cannon!  Then the ANBU flies backward, slams into a tree, but lands on her feet and assumes her fighting stance.    With blinding speed Lance channels chakra through the chain and sends it flying from the sleeve of his jacket.  The chain then wraps around the ANBU's sword and Lance yanks the sword from her hand.  As he yanks the sword, he reaches for a kuni and before the ANBU can make the hand signs for a jutsu, Lance throws the kuni striking the ANBU in the left shoulder.    The ANBU recoils and grabs the kuni stuck in her shoulder.  Lance brings the chain back around and wraps it around the ANBU?s neck and yanks her face into the ground.  Before the ANBU can get back up, Lance runs up to her and puts his foot on the back of her head pinning her to the ground. If you so much as breathe funny, I?ll constrict this chain around your neck so hard it will snap your neck.  I?m going to make this quick. With the chain still wrapped around the ANBU?s neck, Lance walks over to Gotetsu and picks up the bag and checks inside.  There was a small, very old looking scroll stuffed inside.  Lance then walks back to the ANBU, kicks her over on her back, and drops the bag next to her. When you wake up, give that to your boss and tell her try not to lose it this time.  Lance bends over, punches the ANBU in the jaw knocking her out cold.  With Lance?s chakra still flowing through the chain, Lance made a quick hand gesture.  The chain then recoiled back into Lance?s sleeve and wrapped back around his right arm.  Lance walked over to the bound Gotetsu, picked him up and put him on his shoulder and ran deeper into the forest as Lance heard shouts in the distance.
	Gotetsu awoke tied to a stalagmite in an almost pitch black cave.  The only source of light was a small fire at his feet.  Good.  You're finally awake. echoed Lance?s voice throughout the cave.  ?Where am I?? asked Gotetsu.   In a deep, dark cave somewhere in the mountains.  It took forever to lose those Leaf Ninja.   Now, we?re going to play a little game.  I?m going to ask you a question and everytime I think you?re lying I?m going to throw a kuni at a random body part. ?I don?t know anything,? replies Gotetsu as kuni flies and strikes  his kneecap.    As Gotetsu screams in pain, Lance mutters This may take a while.  Thirty minutes and ten kuni later Gotetsu finally screamed, "a week from now In the land of waves on the Uzumaki Bridge at midnight.   I?m supposed to meet him there.?  Lance was standing in front of Gotetsu. Good.  Thank you for the info, Gotetsu,    says Lance as he turns to walk away.  Gotetsu asks, ?Aren?t you going to let me go?  You can?t just leave me here.?  Lance stops and says, Sure.  I?ll let you go.  Straight to hell!   Lance turns on his heel and throws a kuni at Gotetsu striking him between the eyes killing him instantly.  Lance walks up the now dead Gotetsu, retrieves his kuni and exits the cave.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 16, 2009)

The medical ninja roll Kate on her back.
"Luna... She's uh..." Garret mumbling through when there is a rustle in the bushes neer by and Luna walks out; Garet continues, "Luna's right here. These medical ninja can ownly keep you alive out here we have to get you back to the village. The trek back will be very painfull for you so..."
Garret pauses and hits Kate in the neck knocking her out and says, I'll make it so it's not."

Garret, Kate and the medical ninja make it to the hospital.
"Garret..." There was a voice behind him, he turns around to see whos calling him and he gets knocked out.

Garret wakes up strapped to a chair again and says, "Aw common, not you freaks again, what did I do."
"That man you let in the village assulted and almost killed one of our ANBU ninja." The male ANBU says.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 17, 2009)

"Well well well, Back here again Garret?" grinned Dante as he stepped into the interrogation room, "It seems extreme measures are needed doesnt it" said Dante pulling out a chakra blade and spinning it on his finger  "Here's the gist, the guy you let in has nearly killed a member of ANBU, a good friend of mine too, im sure she will be happy when she sees you next" grinned Dante "New rules this time, the more you struggle the more you hurt. Everything you make an attempt to hurt an ANBU in this room or escape you will get hurt. Simple" Dante said adding nature manipulation to the blade to make his point. "Got any missions lined up?""Well....""Not anymore you dont..."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

Luna meowed at kate when she was still resting. "Uh..where...am i?" kate said trying to get up but couldnt because of the pain. Then the nurse came in. "hi kate are u feeling better? the nurse said acting so nice. "yeah but im still in pain" kate said while petting her cat. "oh then you have to stay here a little while longer okay" she said with a smile and left the room. "Luna im miss you i can even remember anything" kate said looking so sad.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 17, 2009)

"No missions, ha, we'll see about that." Garret says laughing to himself; he continues, "I'm one of the most skilled Konoha shinobi, theres no way the Hokage would agree with your ideas."
To test these 'new rules' Garret moved his finger, it felt like sombody dragged a razor blade up the left side of his face. Garret winces, but then smiles.
"I guess you wern't kidding around, you know you ANBU need to learn to lighten up a bit, have a laugh every now and then." Garret says with his smile, mocking the ANBU ninja infront of him.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 17, 2009)

"When I said that I wasnt implying that we are suspending you..." smirked Dante spinning his chakra blade on his finger "Your so-called blacksmith is has now left the village. Because you started all this fuss, ANBU has decided your going to be the one who cleans this mess up" Garret slightly moves his arm, the other ANBU in the roof slashed Garret's cheek with a shuriken "As I was saying you and upto two other non-ANBU leaf ninja can assist you, you can take kate or whoever you want. Your mission is to track down this blacksmith and either capture him and bring him back to the village for his appointment with Ibiki or bottom line you need to try and gather information about his location and movements" explain Dante. Dante grabbed Garret, still tied to the chair, formed a handsign and activated the scattering technique taking the pair to a clearing in the forset nexto the village. Dante let go of Garret and activated the technique leaving Garret strapped to chair in the middle of a forest. When Dante got back to ANBU HQ he activated the technique again instantly taking him back infront of Garret, "Seems I forgot something" grinned Dante as the threw a shurkien with a paper bomb attached to the ground between Garret's legs "10seconds until boom!" laughed Dante activating the 1000 Crows Scattering Technique taking him to the Hokage's office "Here's the plan..."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 17, 2009)

Garret still grinning and says, "Haha, a paper bomb, thats it?"
Garret counts down the time in his head, then last second he creates his giant hand which picks him up and throws him out of the range of the paper bomb, Garret laughs as he wiggles out of the chair then stands up.
He gets a more serious face now and thinks, _"That guy, Lance, a ninja? He must be pritty good to take on an ANBU. I should find him and ask what his deal is."_
He walks a few feet then realizes he has no clue to even start looking.
_"Oh well, if I slack they'll come get me then I can ask them where to start."_ Garret thinks then laughs out loud and lays on the grass with his hands behind his head.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"Luna lets leave this place and find Garret-sensei" kate said and escapes the hospital. Luna meowed when they made it to the woods. "okay,okay i will let you but just for today okay" kate said. Luna agreed. "okay then" kate said bites her finger to make it bleed and Luna bites her paw then they put their hands on the ground and Luna changed to a human. "here i brought some clothes for u to where" kate said throwing it to her and started to get dressed. "kate are you sure you want to find him because your injures arnt healed yet" Luna said finished getting dress. "yeah so lets go!" kate said running to find him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 17, 2009)

Garret is just laying back relaxing when he hears two sets of running footsteps approching quickly. He jumps up to see two identical Kate running at him.
_"Shadow clones eh?"_ Garret thinks to himself as he makes two medium size chakra hands.
The two hands fly at each Kate both grabbing on to each Kate.
"So Kate, weres Luna? Perpairing a ambush I bet." Garret asks while staying sharp to his surroundings.
"Luna looks like me!" Kate says and Garret lets go of them both.
Garret walks up to them both and messes up both of their hair, laughs and says, "Well then, I have two of you to annoy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 17, 2009)

"hey stop that" both kate said in an angry voice. "So Garret-sensei do you have a mission?" Luna said acting nice. "yeah do you?" kate said with excitement in her voice.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

"Yeah I do, but you won't be on it. Its a mission for me alown." Garret says.
Garret loks at how depressed both Kate and Luna look.
"I'm sorry but it's just way to dangerous for you. I should probaly get started ASAP." Garret says streching.
He forms a hand sign, "As soon as I return we'll go on a mission, promise." Then Garret dissappears.

Garret is asking around to see if anyone seen which direction they seen the man running, they all gave about the same area. Garret runs out in that direction and finds some blood on the ground.
_No doubt from that female ANBU, now where do I go."_ Garret is thinking to himself, then seen a drag line on the grass.
Garret follows it and it leads up into a cave, he walks in to discover the corpse of somebody. He looks at it and finds a black spider tattoo.
_"It's that Web of Darkness spy. No sign of Lance. Now were do I go..."_ Garret thinks and sits opposite of the dead spy.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 18, 2009)

"hey Luna lets try to follow him" kate said with a smile. "okay this might be fun!" Luna said with amusement in her voice. And they both disappered to find their sensei. "look there he is Luna" Kate said giggling. "oh i see him" Luna said with a smile and they both giggled. Then their sensei heard them giggling somewhere close by.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

Garret exits out of the cave, he shields his eyes from the sun as he does. He spots Kate and Luna in the bushes when his eyes become acustom to the light again.
"I thought I told you two not to follow me. It's too dangerous for you to be here." Garret scolds them.
Garret sees Kate and Luna face change to a shocked expression as Lance appears as if out of no were behind Garret.
"Ah there you are Garret, I assumed the Leaf would send you after me." Lance says as Garret turns to face him.
Garret forms his giant hand behind Lance and grabs him trapping his arms at his side.
"I come over here to say 'hello, hows it going' and you try that trick on me again. Common I though we were past this." Lance says behind Garret, the Lance in the hand turns into smoke.
Garret makes the giant hand into a 26 little ones and says, "I just wanted to ask you some questions without you running away."
Garret send his 26 hands to hold onto Lance, Lance drops his backpack and pulls out a summoning scroll. Lance summons a bo staff and stricks all 26 hands quickly and effortlessly.
"So, you really are a ninja. You are a very good lier my friend." Garret says with a smile.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 18, 2009)

"Hi Lance nice to see you again" kate said with a smile. Luna just looks at kate like shes trying to hide something. "Kate How do you know his name?" Luna said with a serious face. "i...i well uumm...bye!" kate said running away. "i'll go get her Garret-sensei" Luna said with an anger look on her face. Kate went to the blacksmith shop to pick up something.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 18, 2009)

Name: Hatake Tenebrae
Age:20

Village: Sand
Rank: Jounin

Weapon(s): Hari (needles), twin-bladed kunai, shuriken, metal wires, exploding notes, soldier pills

Elemental Trait: Water

Jutsu: Chakra Kyuushuu (Absorption), Heavenly Spin, Flying Water Needles, Water Clone Skill, Water Dragon Blast Skill (she's still training this one)

Height: 5'11"

Weight: 135 lbs

Personality: Quiet and shy, Tenebrae keeps to herself, and to her squad. Her circle of friends is small, but she is the most loyal of them all. Like a trust-worthy pet, she's willing to put her life on the line for her comrades, her village, and her Kazekage. Due to her nimbleness, and ability to hide herself, she is usually used by her village as recon, and is borrowed by other villages who are allies with the Sand Village. Her dream is to become a Ninja Hunter: to hunt down the woman who ruined her life and abandoned her.

Background: Having grown up in the Sand Village, life was difficult. Her father (a very capable ninja) was killed by her mother, who fled the Sand Village and was pronounced a missing-nin. She grew up as a servant/student of the previous sand Kazekage, and now serves under Gaara.

Appearance: Balder borr

~~~~~

((_The Fire Reaper said I'm approved, I hope no one minds if I put in my first action now_  ))

Tenebrae ran across the sands, three Chuunin following behind her. As they ran, Temari-sama's instructions echoed in her mind:

_"You are to take three chuunin with you, and recon," she said, laying out a map. 
"The Leaf-village?" Tenebrae asked with surprise.
"We've received information regarding the Web of Darkness and their movements. You are not to enter the Leaf village unless requested to by their Kage. Your presence has already been announced to Lady Tsunade. Your mission is to scout out the Leaf's surroundings and standby, should they need you."
"Temari-sama, shouldn't we worry about our own borders?" asked Tenebrae, frowning. "If the Web of Darkness is willing to go up against the Leaf-village so soon...?"
Gaara stepped into the room, then.
"Tenebrae," he said, "If we can stop them while they're in the Leaf Village, don't you think it's best?" he asked.
Tenebrae dropped to her knees and said "Yes, sir!"_

She was accustomed to being lent to other villages. After all, she wasn't actually born in the Sand Village. It was the Kazekage who had adopted her; they had the right to use her whichever way they deemed fit.

Tenebrae extended her hands as they neared the Leaf-village's forest, and the chuunin behind her leapt, two to the side and one above and ahead of her. 

"Scout first, avoid all confrontations. We'll meet at midnight 5 miles south-east of the Leaf's main gate," she had said, in a stern voice.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 18, 2009)

Lance shoulders his bow staff and says, In my line of work you have to be pretty good at lying. Yeah, and exactly what is your line of work?  It's obviously not a blacksmith. I'm pretty much a mercenary.  I'll take any job as long as it doesn't involve harming innocent civilians.   Garret replies, Okay.  But why did you come to my village?  And who is the dead guy in the cave? Lance started pacing as he began his explanation.  His name is -- well, was Gotetsu. He was a spy sent by the Web of Darkness to steal five pieces of a very old map that  supposedly leads to a powerful weapon.  I'm not sure what it is.  Each of the five great ninja villages possesses one piece of the map.  He already got one from the Hidden Rock Village.  The Leaf was his next target.  That's why I infiltrated the Leaf Village.  I needed to find Gotetsu.   Garret interrupts, Why would a lone mercenary take interest in a spy from the Web of Darkness? He was my key to finding the Rogue King. Lance answered.  What the hell do you want with him? asked Garret.  Simple.  I'm going to kill him. Lance answers nonchalently.  That's a big undertaking for one guy. said Garret.  Not if you do it right.  Now, if that's all your questions, I have a job to do.  Lance picks up his backpack and turns to leave.  Garret says, Wait.  I'm coming with you. Why the hell would you want to come with me? I have my reasons, replies Garret.  Lance stares at Garret for a full ten seconds and then says, Fine. Your choice.  But I'm in a hurry, so try to keep up.All right.  But where are we going? The Land of Waves.  And with that, they set out for their destination.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

"Man this is boring! How much longer?!" Garret exclames while they walk to the Land of Waves.
"Looks like we're about halfway there. Lance says looking around at the landmarks.
Garret nods and they continue walking. It's been about 10 minutes of silent walking. Garret pulls out a food pill and eats it he offers one to Lance.
"Thanks." Lance says and he eats it; he thinks to himself, _"It should be safe, he had plenty of opportunities to kill me, it shouldn't be poisoned."_
Garret and Lance continue to walk towards the Land of Waves.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Reaching the point of rendezvous before her team made her anxious. Tenebrae looked around. The silence was thicker than in the sand-dunes back home. Something wasn't quite right.

A kunai flew past her ear as she barely dodged it. Taking out a pair of her own twin-bladed kunai, she jumped up into a tree, and waited. She couldn't sense anyone nearby... how strange... where did that kunai come from?

She moved quickly and silently through the trees, considering throwing up a flare, to warn her team. That would give away her position though... But they were only newbie chuunin. She could always fight if she had to. They on the other hand, would get run down, especially if it was an enemy even she couldn't sense right away. _No choice_ she thought to herself, and shot out a red flare, sign of danger. _Hopefully it won't startle the Leaf-village._


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Sir! Sir wait up" shouted an ANBU running down the corridor after Dante "What is it now Izuma?" asked Dante wearily "We have recovered a body, a spy from the Web of Darkness" said Izuma hastily "Excellent, get someone to examine the body right away see what they can find out" said Dante as he walked into a room full of the files of all the shinobi in Konoha, "Oh one other thing" said Izuma, Dante turned away from the files "We just got reports of a disturbance a few miles out from the east gate" Dante was unimpressed "And... isnt someone dealing with it now?" asked Dante getting slightly annoyed with the newly appointed ANBU "There are apparently Suna shinobi meeting at that point, in a mission to help out the Hidden Leaf... Its probabally best if you go out" Dante thought for a second "Do you have any information about the mission?" he asked "Yeah its all here" said Izuma handing over a file "Gotta go" he said running off, Dante scanned the file and then formed the handsign for his scattering technique.

The technique took him to an area of the woods were a "disturbance" was occuring, the area was lit by a red flare, Dante pulled out his chakra blades and activated his Byakugan and speedily scanned the area, he noticed a female ninja not much older than Dante crouching on a branch and clutching a double ended kunai. He silently traversed the branches until he was crouching behind her on the branch. Dante put one of his chakra blades back in his pocket and then grabbed the back of the female ninja's neck, and pressed a chakra blade to her throat, "And who may you be?" said Dante grinning underneath his ANBU mask.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenebrae bit her tongue back. _ANBU_ she thought to herself, _best to not put up a fight._
"Hatake Tenebrae" she answered quietly, "Sand Village recon, dispatched by Kazekage Gaara. There's a letter of response from my Kazekage to your Kage in my bag. I'm here with three chuunin, and can't find them. They were supposed to rendezvous by midnight near the gate, instead I was greeted by a kunai and have been chased for the past 10 minutes. My instructions were to avoid conflict."

She stressed that last sentence.

"Whatever it is that's chasing after me left when you appeared..." she said, unable to hide the suspicion in her voice.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

"Common man, can we just take a few minutes to rest, we've been walking for hours!" Garrets complaining.
"Why don't you just use your kekkei genkai?" Lance replies to Garrets whining.
Garret slaps his forhead and says, "How could I've been so idiotic?!"
Garret makes a giant hand and jumps on it, it starts crawling keeping up to Lance.
"Have you ever worked with a partner before?" Garret asks curiously.
"No, I've always worked alown." Lance responds.
"Oh..."
Theres a long silents then Garret starts whining again, "How much further?!"
"A quarter left." Lance responds as the two continue to the Land of Waves.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

Kate got all her weapons from the blacksmith. "Luna where did Garret-sensei go?" kate said walking back where they were. "Kate they left already" Luna said. Kate looked at Luna and said, "lets go find our sensei and Luna can u tracke him down?" "yeah but the trail went cold by now" Luna said sniffing the air. "Luna try to follow the scent" kate said already heading out of the leaf village. "okay" Luna said and starts running and kate right behind her.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Hmmm.... Very well" said Dante releasing his grip on the Sand Ninja and jumping to the ground below, he scanned the area with his Byakugan looking for any sign of human life "Lets see that letter, then" said Dante rummaging through Tenebrae's bag "Cant be too careful you know" he said as he skimmed through the letter "Arent you supposed to be in a four man cell?" enquired Dante suspiciously returning the letter to Tenbrae, "Yes I am", Dante considered this for a moment "Better go look for them then" He said, wandering into the woods...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenebrae but her tongue again. Of all the infuriating attitudes.... But it couldn't be helped. She jumped from tree to tree silently. Up ahead, in a clearing, something lay on the ground. She bit her lip as she went closer. Taking out her metal wires, she "fished" what was now obviously a body, and drew it closer.

It was obviously lifeless. She turned it over, and cringed. The face wasn't recognizeable at all. It had been smashed in, repeatedly, with some blunt object. The nose and cheekbones were completely sunken and thick red blood trickled from the ears. The only reason she knew it was one of her chuunin, was the forehead protector with the Sand's logo on it.

She hoped, beyond hope, that the others were still alive somewhere. Draping the body over her shoulders, she hopped into the nearest tree and continued her search.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

Lance punches Garret in the side he walks up.
"Welcome to the Land of Waves." Lance says and Garret sits up.
"I don't get it, it's just a bunch of mist in the distance." Garret says scratching his head.
"You really never left the Land of Fire did you?" Lance says.
Garret shakes his head, he jumps of his hand and it dissappers. He follows Lance into the mist.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Alrighty, I say we get back to the Hidden Leaf ASAP" Dante said as he created four shadow clones, he drew some blood and rapidly whipped off a succession of handsigns, copied by the clones "The Dance of The Riders" he said planting his hand on the ground summoning four large jet black dragons, "Lockdown the surrounding area, search for any signs of life, if its Konoha let them pass, If its Suna grab them and bring them to ANBU HQ" Dante said firmly as the four clones each climbed onto the backs of a dragon "Off you go" he said and on command the four dragons and their riders flew into the air and headed off in different directions. "If your ninja are in the area, they will be found" he said "Right now we need to get back to the Hidden Leaf, we will sort this mess out later" Dante said as the pair started running towards Konohagakure...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenebrae had never lost any of her comrades. No, these were just kids. Fine, chuunin, but this had been their first mission. She carried her chuunin's body as she followed the ANBU. She couldn't sense the others anywhere as they passed, and as they neared the Leaf's gate, hope of finding her comrades slipped away. 

What would the Kazekage think of her now? Such a simple recon mission had turned into a complete mess.... What exactly was going on?

"ANBU" she said quietly, as they passed through the gate, "Since my charges have fallen, I think it's somewhat fair for me to know what it is you know," she said quietly. "I'd also like to speak with Lady Tsunade as soon as possible," she said, trying to keep the urgency out of her voice.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Correction one of your charges" corrected Dante as they walked briskly towards the Hokage's building "There still may be others alive, if they are found you will know, If not... Then its not your fault" Dante noticed the stares they were getting off the other people in the street, "Give us the body" Dante said taking the corpse off Tenebrae "Wait here, I will be back in a few seconds" he said forming the handsign for his scattering technique, he transported himself to the ANBU medical room, he dumped the corpse on a table and told the medical ANBU healing someone in the corner of the room that "If I lose that corpse you lose your eyesight" before activating the technique again, taking himself back next to Tenebrae "I give it back later" He said as the got closer to the Hokage's buidling, the pair raced up a few flights of stairs, Dante hastily opened the door "Lady Hokage" he said urgently "This is Hatake Tenebrae, the jounin leading the Sunagakure reconnisance mission"  Tsunade looked annoyed "Whats she doing in the village", Dante was tired and getting frustated but tried not to let it show "Ambushed" Dante said before signalling for Tenebrae to talk...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenebrae moved her head to one side, slightly confused by the ANBU's comforting words. As they raced up the stairs, she observed him a bit more carefully. Her first impression of him was that he was rude and cold, but it didn't seem so now.
_What a confusing character_ she thought to herself.
Once in Lady Tsunade's office, Tenebrae sank to one knee and introduced herself again, explained her mission, and explained the injuries the discovered chuunin had received.

Lady Tsunade's eyebrows furrowed, apparently deep in thought. She turned to the ANBU and said "Has it been investigated yet whether or not the perpetrator is from our village?" she asked.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"I have people out there now" Dante said starting to explain the situation "Until they finish the recon we wont know, but with the sharp senses of the dragons and my Byakugan nothing can get past, I think it is safest to presume the Web of Darkness, they somehow found out about the mission and set up an ambush..." explained Dante, Tsunade sat there thinking about all the facts "We already know they have people inside the village, people posing as regular citizens... We must keep this close to our chests, got it?" said Tsunade looking annoyed, Dante nodded "What are we going to do then?" asked Dante realising the enemy is near, "You and Tenebrae go to an ANBU safehouse and you will have to hideout there for a day just to be on the safeside, we dont want anyone coming along to finish the job, do we?" said Tsunade growing increasingly anxious, "Dismissed" she said returning her attention to some files on her desk. Dante led Tenebrae down a system of alleyways and backstreets, before opening a annonymus door which let to a tiny boxroom with a painting on the way, Tenebrae raised an eyebrow "Nice safehouse" Dante whipped off a rapid succession of handsigns and held out both his palms and focused his chakra on both his palms until the blue chakra was visible, when it was he slammed his chakra covered hands against the picture causing a hidden door to open in the wall, Dante led Tenebrae through to the comfortable area inside, there was a few sofas some books, food and two beds, "Just a precausion" He explained "Make yourself comfortable, I will be back in five minutes, keep the door closed" He said as shut the door and walked towards Ichu Raku ramen store...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenebrae went to a corner, sat, and hugged her knees. It didn't feel right, to be protected by the village she came out to protect. _What an embarrassment you've turned out to be_ she told herself. She leaned her head on her knees and bit her tongue until it bled. 

She stood up after some time, and paced around. The room wasn't luxurious, but it was homey, tidy, and comfortable. It looked as if it was often lived in. 

Having nothing else to do, she took out of her satchel a long cloth and laid all her weapons out to clean them.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Two orders of beef ramen to go please, largest portion you got" said Dante to the chef, after a few minutes the chef handed him a bag full of food in return for some money Dante had in his pocket. Dante walked briskly back to the safehouse, preformed the same ritual, opened the door and slipped inside before closing it again, "Ramen" grinned Dante pointing to the bag as he sat down, Dante passed a portion over to Tenebrae before taking a one for himself and throwing the empty bag onto the floor. Dante pulled his ANBU mask off and placed it the floor under a coffee table, underneath his ANBU mask was another black mask that stopped just below his eyes but covered his mouth, he pulled that down over his face revealling a handsome face, with a scar across the left eye, "I hope your hungry" he smirked as he broke apart the chopsticks...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenebrae's head tipped over to the side again. What a confusing guy. She tried not to stare as he started eating. She had never seen an ANBU's bare face before.

She took her bowl, thanked him for the food, and broke her chopsticks. The first taste of the ramen opened her eyes wide, and she started shovelling it in. If there was one thing Tenebrae loved, it was food. All kinds of food. She had never had ramen before, but it was heavenly!

"We don't have food like this back at home," she said through a full mouth, completely disregarding manners. She paused a bit in her eating. "Do you think they'll find my other two chuunin?" she asked quietly, suddenly feeling bad that she was eating so well, while they may be suffering all sorts of tragedies.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Nice isnt it" smirked Dante licking some sauce off the corner of his mouth, Dante cleared his throat and said "If they find them is not the question, but if they find them alive is what we need to worry about", Dante placed his bowl of ramen on the table walked over to the kitchen area, and grabbed two glasses and filled a jug full of water and carried it back to the sofas where they were eating, he poured a glass and handed it to Tenebrae and then poured a glass for himself, he sat back down and picked up his ramen again and continued eating, after a few mouthfulls he said "Tell me about yourself, we will be spending the next 36-ish hours together locked in here, so I just want to know more about you and such..."


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

To keep her voice from shaking, Tenebrae stuffed more ramen into her mouth. She wasn't accustomed to losing leadership, nor was she accustomed to losing track of her team.

She almost chocked when she heard him say "36ish hours". 

"Mysewf?" she said, through a mouthful of ramen. She swallowed, drank some water, and wiped her mouth with her sleeve.

"I grew up in the Kazekage's house, my specialty is recon, concealment, and assassination.... though I suppose you wouldn't think so, based on how things have gone so far..." she though.

"Your turn," she said quickly and ate more ramen.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Me..." said Dante as he yawned "Sorry, its been a very long day. Well I was born into a clan of assassins, lived a fairly uneventful life" he said as he placed his empty ramen bowl on the table and took a sip of his water "I joined ANBU about a year ago, I am now ranked Captain within ANBU. My speciality is stealth, assassination and covert operations."

"You ok?" asked Dante when he noticed Tenebrae shaking, Dante took off his combat gear and threw it along with his chakra blades on the floor in the corner of the room. Dante kicked off his shoes any laid on the sofa. "Dont worry we are perfectly safe in here" said Dante reassuringly...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenebrae lowered her bowl, and looked at her reflection in the soup.
"It's not me I'm worried about," she said pensively. "Those chuunin had just passed the exams last month. I couldn't even begin to locate the enemy that was chasing me," she said. "Those kids didn't have a chance...." she said, gripping the bowl so tight that it broke in her hands, spilling ramen all over herself.

"HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT!" she shrieked, and shot up looking for something to get rid of the soup with.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 19, 2009)

"Here takes this" Dante said passing Tenebrae a cloth, "Try not to think about them. There is nothing you can or ever could do, it's out of our hands" said Dante reassuringly,"Try and get some rest, it's been a long and difficult day"


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 19, 2009)

Tenebrae took the cloth and tried cleaning herself up, but it didn't help much. Her clothes would be smelling like ramen all night....

She sighed, went to one of the beds, took three pillow-cases, picked up her set of metal wire, her needles, and went into the bathroom.

"Don't come in here, if you value your life," she said, with a lazy wave of her hand.

But it had worked. His words had reassured her, and had helped her collect her thoughts. For now, she needed to hope for the best, and focus on getting through these next couple days.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

"Were here... The Uzumaki Bridge, this is where we will meet the contact that Gotetzu spoke of. We have a day untill the contacts arrival, I'm going to scout out the brigde..." Lance says, but Garret cuts in, "And I'll find us a place to stay the night."
"No, we'll camp at the entance to the bridge, you go find us a spot," Lance says and goes invisable. "I'm going to see what I can find."
Garret nods in agreement, and Garret walks back the way they came and finds a spot to camp.

"Hurry up it's been about an hour!" Garret complains while he waits for Lances return.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 19, 2009)

"So Luna did u find them yet?" kate said trying to keep up with Luna's speed. "Yes i see Garret-sensei stop right here" Luna said stoping a few feet. "what did you say?" kate said still running and triped over a rock and bumped into Garret. "Kate is such a clumsy girl" Luna said walking towards Garret and kate.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

Garrets shocked, Kate, I told you... Well I guess I can't tell you anything anymore now that you a Jounin. I was letting it slip but I am no longer your sensei. I am nothing more than a fellow ninja now. But you can now refer to me as Garret-senpai[OCC: That means nothing more then mentor].
Garret looks kindda sad but then smiles, "Being you sensei, I didn't want to see you grow up."


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 19, 2009)

After Lance finished his recon, he set out to find Garret.  Garret had found a nice spot on the edge of a forest.  It was a good place for keeping an eye on the bridge while staying concealed.  When Lance finally got to the camp, he found Garret talking with a female ninja that Lance only knew as a friend of Garret's.  I didn't expect your friend to follow us all the way out here, Garret.  What's her name again?  And why are there two of them?  Garret replies, Her name is Kate, but the other one isn't a shadow clone.  It's actually a tiger in human disguise named Luna. I don't suppose they're going to go back home, are they?  Garret just shrugs and says, Probably not. Can we trust them to keep up with us? Absolutely, Garret says without hesitation.  Lance turns to Kate and Luna,  Okay, listen up you two, because now I have to tell you what I told Garret.  After Lance's explanation, he cleared a space under a comfortable looking tree, sat down, and said, Now all we have to do is keep an eye on that bridge and wait for midnight.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 19, 2009)

Garret nods at Lance then at Kate and Luna.
Garret whispers so not to make any loud noises, "Make sure you go into this with a level-headed, cool manor. We want NO mistakes."
Kate and Luna look a eachother then at Garret and nod.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"The thing is though, I dont value my life" smirked Dante as he crashed out on the sofa. He is going to be stuck in there for the next two days, Dante knows he will get bored and fast. After about half an hour Dante hadnt heard anything from Tenebrae, Dante walked upto the bathroom and knocked on the door "Are you alright in there?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 20, 2009)

"so when are they going to arrive Garret-senpai?" kate said acting like a jounin and not a little child. "So that means we let one of us have to be on a look out?" Luna said with bit of excitment in her voice.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Tenebrae tore apart the pillowcases with her teeth, and got to sewing them with the metal wires and needles, to make a new shirt, and a new skirt/shorts set. She felt somewhat bad, the pillowcases were good quality.... _Oh well, it means better clothes can be made out of it_ she thought to herself with a frown.

She turned, opened the door, and blinked. Dante's face was right in front of hers, and his hand was raised as if to knock.

She looked at him with O.o eyes and said "I'm fine." 
She sidestepped him, and said, "You didn't think I'd go to sleep smelling of ramen, did you?" For not only had she sewed herself new clothes, she had also showered.

"Anyway, what are we going to do after we get out of here?" she asked, "Have you heard anything yet about my team?" she kept asking, as she braided her hair.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

"I have know clue, sometime around midnight. And about watch, me and Lance can cover watch. You must be exhasted catching up to us as fast as you did. Go ahead and sleep, I'll wake you when they arrive." Garret finishes with a smile; then continues, "You may be more mature mentally, but physcically your still growing and need you rest."
Garret turns to see Lance staring at the bridge not even blinking, Garret nods in approval and does the same. After sometime he stares into the sky, full moon almost directly overhead, the time is almost here.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"We have recovered the other two bodies" Dante said solemnly, "Im sorry" said Dante scratching for something to say, "Once we are out of here, well that all depends on what Lord Kazekage thinks about the proposition Lady Hokage sent him, Lady Hokage asked if you could remain here temporarily to assist ANBU" Dante said refilling his glass with water and drinking it all in one, "How does that sound to you?" he asked picking up a chakra blade and spinning it in his hand...


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a shadowy figure coming towards the middle of the bridge.
"Could that be the contact?" Garret whipers to Lance.
The woman stopped at the middle of the bridge and you could make her out. She has a very sexy figure, about 5-foot-8 and 115 pounds. Garret could just make out two black spider tattoos, one on each hand.
"Wow, what a beautiful enemy! I almost don't want to fight her." Garret whispers.
"Keep it in you pants Garret. She has to be someone on the top to get the information from the spy. In that case it would make her very powerful. Lance says.
Garret wakes Kate and Luna up.
"Alright get ready we'll go on Lances signal." Garret tells Kate and Luna.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Tenebrae sank to the sofa, feeling suddenly mentally and physically exhausted. She covered her face with her hands. She had failed this mission horribly. The best she could do would be to help ANBU in any way they asked.

"Of course I'd be willing to stay," she said, still not uncovering her face. "What information can you give me about this Web of Darkness? Temari-sama didn't give me much information."


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"Its not something im allowed to openly talk about, even in ANBU HQ without the permission of Lady Hokage first. The web of shadows is..."  explained Dante still spinning the charka blade on his hand "Well, think of it as a huge clan, not united by bloodline but by cause. They are all rouge ninja, ranging from academy dropouts to S-Class Missing Nin, they all serve this powerful rouge ninja, all the other rouges are at his command, and so therefore he calls himself the rouge king" Dante cleared his throat and took a sip of water "He is after... well im not too sure of that myself to be honest, some power of something that requires a five map peices hidden throughout the shinobi world... Sorry thats all I know" said Dante standing up to strech his legs, he noticed Tenebrae still look miserable, he walked over to her and put his hand on her shoulder and tried to comfort her "No one can blame you for what happened" he said reassuringly...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

"They were my team, I was in charge of them," she said quietly. "If your team all died, and you were the only one living, I'm sure you would feel the same, if not worse," she sighed. But she looked up at him with a sad smile. "At least I know they're out of suffering now," she said.

Gathering her willpower, she shook the feeling of sadness off of herself. It would only drive her made, in this room.

She stood up, and headed over to a bed. Tying the steel wire to one of her needles, she stood at a corner of the bed, and threw it to one side of the wall and then the other wall, to make a nice little private corner for herself, and draped sheets over it.

"There, now it's a bit more private. This is my bed, ok?" she said, "I'm gonna get some rest, don't be noisy," she commanded, and disappeared behind the curtains.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"Noisy?" asked Dante giving a Tenebrae mischaveous grin "Doing what?" he smirked, laying down on the sofa with his head propped up on a cushion, Dante lay on a sofa in the room now only lit by two candles providing a dim light spinning his chakra blade around his fingers...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Tenebrae couldn't help but smile. This guy wasn't so bad after all. Weird, overconfident, but kind... 

As she laid back in bed, she looked up at the intricately decorated ceiling. She closed her eyes, and tried to imagine the scent of that invisible force's chakra. As she tried to remember, she realised that she *had* felt something strange upon entering the forest. But it was only in one particular direction: It had been coming from the road to the Land of the Waves.

With these uneasy thoughts floating in her mind, she finally drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

Dante heard movement outside, he shot up from the sofa and activated his Byakugan and saw a figure standing outside, Dante gathered the chakra in his hand and created rasengan in his hand and stood by the doorway waiting to ambush whoever came through the door, as the person stepped through Dante thrusted the chakra ball towards the figure who spun around and grabbed Dante's wrist a split-second before rasengan hit, the figure turned towards Dante revealling an ANBU mask underneath the black cloak "Too slow" smirked Izuma, Dante ended the technique "What brings you here?" asked Dante suspiciously, "Lady Hokage needs to see both of you right away, apparently its something important, im sorry I have been kept in the dark on the facts" Dante walked towards the area where Tenebrae was resting, the tugged the sheets off the wire and gently woke her up "We have to go, its urgent, get dressed and grab all your ninja tools right now" ordered Dante walking over to the corner of the room. "Thanks Izuma you can go now" said Dante as he put his gray combat armour on before pulling a pale yellow cloak over him, ANBU are allowed to wear black but only the captains can wear pale colours. Izuma shook his head "I have been asked to see that you make it there safely", Dante shrugged as he pulled his shoes on and strapped his ninjato to his back underneath the cloak "We leave as soon as you are ready" he said turning to Tenebrae...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Tenebrae got up quickly, fell out of bed, stubbed her toe, smacked her head against the wall, and finally managed to climb into her clothes.
Rubbing her head, she pulled on her sandals, and followed Dante quickly, feeling her bags to make sure she had all her tools.
"I'm ready," she said, heading towards the door, and greeting the other ANBU with a nod.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"Quickly" said Dante jumping to the rooftops above shortly followed by Izuma and Tenebrae, the trio ran quickly across the rooftops jumping the gaps with ease in order to make it to the Hokage's office in time, a few minutes later they made it to the base of the building they raced up a few flights of stairs and burst through the doors of the office, Tsunade nodded at Izuma who promptly used a technique to disappear through the floor. "Garret Kazuma, is missing as I remember Dante you sent him out on a mission" said Tsunade looking angrily at Dante "Correct" he nodded "Your assignment, both of you is to travel to the land of the waves and..." as soon as Dante heard 'land of waves' he froze on the spot "I know this isnt ideal but you two are probabally best for this type of mission, as I said travel to the land of waves and catch up with Garret, it is also believed the young Jounin Kate Hale follow Garret out there, you must catch up with the pair and find out what they are upto and bring them back to the Leaf Village, if they are following up on a lead about the Web of Shadows... its upto you assess the situation and see what is best..."


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

"Understood," said Tenebrae with a curt nod. She turned to Dante, who looked as if he'd seen a ghost. _Wait... Land of the Waves..._ she thought to herself. That's the direction she had felt that strange chakra from. Rather, she didn't know what it is she had felt. She was glad to be going in that direction.
"Dante.." she said, poking him in the arm, "Let's go..." she said, heading towards the door. He seemed rooted to the spot.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"Yeah lets go" he mumbled as he walked towards the door, the pair ran down the stairs and started running as fast as they could out of the gate towards the Hidden Mist village, "I suppose you want to know what that was all about then?" he asked as they ran through a forest weaving in and out of trees


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

"It'd be nice to know, yeah" she said. "We've only known each other about a day, but I don't think I've ever seen an ANBU so perturebed. It'd be nice to know, in case I need to guard you too," she said with a sly look in her eyes as she glanced at him.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"It was a long time ago" said Dante jumping over a fallen tree, "When I was about 13 or 14, shortly after I was promoted to chuunin I was sent on a seemingly simple escort mission with my father and another chuunin to the land of waves, when we were there we were ambushed by the Seven Ninja Swords Men of The Mist, my entire team was killed, my dad included, I managed to hold them off until ANBU back up arrived" He said solemnly as he glanced at Tenebrae "You know that scar across my eye, thats how I got that scar, I can honestly say that is the closest I have ever been to death, If ANBU hadnt arrived when they did me and you wouldnt be having this converstation..."


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

She glanced at him from out of the corner of her eyes. She wondered first if he had been joking, but seeing how stressed and tense he was, she was convinced that he wasn't. 
"I'm sorry for your loss," she said, grasping for words. "I'm sure your father would be very proud of you now, though, seeing that you've become ANBU," she said kindly, and smiled through her mask.
Up ahead, there was a slightly thick mist, and she could see the beginnings of a bridge.
Her voice changed and became stern, "Mind checking if there's anyone up ahead?" she asked.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 20, 2009)

"Hold up a second" said Dante as he stopped running, "Works best when standing still" he explained before activating his Byakugan. Dante search the area up ahead scanning for any sign of life but the fog is impenitrable, even the Byakugan couldn't pierce it, Dante shook his head,"That fog is unlike anything I have ever seen before even my Byakugan can pierce it...


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Tenebrae stood leaning against a tree. "What do you think, should we keep going, or wait till whatever caused the fog to lift up?" she asked.

"I could always leave behind lesser bomb tags. If we want to find our way out of the fog, I can detonate them and we can follow the sound..." she said. "Then again the properties of this fog are unknown to us, so even that might not help," she pondered.

"What do you think?" she asked again.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

"Alright... NOW!" Lance says as they jumped out of the bushes and surrounded the female ninja.
"Well, well I assume the Gotetsu has been..." She pauses searching for a word. Her voice serducing but evil. "Eleminated?"
"No duh!" Garret yells at her making light of the situation.
She makes four hand signs then says, "Well then, I shall return the favor! Water Release: Water Dragon Bullet Technique."
Four water dragons apper, two dragons on a side.
"Only four hand signs out of the 42 required, she has almost masterd the water element." Lance says showing his knowledge of differant jutsus.
"And four GIANT ones none the less, her chakra is through the roof." Garret adds.
The four water dragons crash into the bridge, the four jumped out of the way. The impact of the hit puts holes into the bridge.
We won't beable to defeat her with just four people, she's to strong." Garret says as they land; he contines, "What do we do?"


OCC: You can join the fight, but she is NOT to be killed. She will excape when she is injured enough.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 20, 2009)

"okay my turn me and luna can take care of that right Luna" kate said with a smile. "yup" Luna said. "okay water style: water dragon jutsu!!" both said at the same time and two dragons apperer and attacked her start ahead. "i think we got her?" Kate said a bit nerveous. "no we didnt watch out kate!" Luna said pushing kate way and ice needles apperead and attacked Luna. "Luna!!!" kate said acting worried. "I...I'm fine kate" Luna said trying to get up.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 20, 2009)

I think we're going to need some backup.  Garret, help Kate and Luna keep her busy.  Garret gave a quick nod and summoned 26 small chakra hands and rushed into the battle.  Lance rolls up the left sleeve of his jacket, then bites his thumb to make it bleed, runs the blood down his left arm, performs the proper hand signs, slams his left hand down onto the ground and roars Summoning jutsu!  There was a loud bang and a giant cloud of smoke.  When the smoke cleared, a large tiger standing 12 feet at the shoulder was looking down at Lance.  Hibiki!  I could use some help here, pal. said Lance pointing toward the melee.  It's the girl with the blue hair throwing water jutsu everywhere!  She's tough.  Watch --  Before Lance could finish his sentence, Hibiki let out an earsplitting roar that was so loud Lance had to cover his ears.  All action on the bridge ceased and everyone was staring at the giant tiger.  Hibiki rushed Gotetsu's blue-haired informant who erased the surprised look from her face and re-summoned her water dragon bullet technique.  Three of the water dragons struck at Hibiki all at once.  Hibiki's size did not limit his speed because he evaded each blow with ease.  The fourth dragon, however, was used like a club to try and knock Hibiki off the bridge.  Hibiki knew he couldn't just avoid the attack so he took the only option available to him - brute force.  Using all his strength he threw himself into the jutsu canceling out the blow.  Hibiki slid a few feet across the bridge recoiling from the attack.  Shrugging off the pain, he stared at the blue-haired woman for a split second, let out another earsplitting roar and leaped across the distance separating the two and using one paw slams her to the ground.  Hibiki looked as though he was intent on simply using his weight to crush the life out of her.  But suddenly the blue-haired girl's body melted away into a puddle of water.  The blue-haired girl re-appeared behind Hibiki and using three quick hand signs and says in a very calm voice, "Water release, snake's mouth."  A huge jet of water with the head of a snake launched at Hibiki so fast he had no chance of dodging it.  The snake's mouth opened and closed around Hibiki.  The resulting wave of water slammed Hibiki into the ground and washed him across the bridge.  Hibiki lay there motionless for a full five seconds, got up, shook the water from his coat and looked almost completely unphased.  Lance then suddenly appears behind the blue-haired girl bo staff in hand and said, Come on, lady, let's see how well you fight in close range


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 20, 2009)

Lances blow was side stepped leavinf him open for a quick attack. She punches Lance in the ribs then throws him back to were the other three are.
"I would love to stay and finish you off, but I can't. One of the Kings great generals can't just sit around all day."  The general said then dissapers into the mist.
"why didn't she just finish us off?" Garret asks in confusion.
"I don't even know." Lance says in anger from being struck.
The group hears two sets of feet running towards them, all four ready themselfs from Web of Darkness reinforcements.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Dante and Tenebrae continued their run. They could hear a great roar, and various splashes of water. Tenebrae could feel the expense of chakra increasing. She turned to Dante, who shook his head. Still nothing. The Byakugan couldn't pierce the fog. 

Suddenly they stumbled out into a clearing, where the fog was thinner. They landed on a nearby tree. There were the people they were after, and a beautiful woman stood before them. As quickly as Tenebrae caught sight of her, she disappeared.

Tenebrae cursed under her breath as she and Dante landed behind the others.

"Are you guys ok? What's going on?" she asked, and rushed over to Kate and Luna, who seemed to be the most injured.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 21, 2009)

"Damnit" Dante swore, Dante paced about on the spot thinking what to do "The whole lot of you back to the Leaf Village" Dante walked straight upto Lance and looked at him straight in the face "Especially you" Dante said menacingly, "Can you walk?" asked Dante crouching down by Kate, "If not get on the back of one of Garret's hands" said Dante before standing up "We need to get back to the Leaf Village as soon as possible..."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

"im fine its my cat thats injured she looks like me" kate explained to the ANBU. "yeah so im fine really" Luna said she got up but fell. "Whats wrong Luna?" kate said. "i think i twisted my ankel?" Luna said.


----------



## Epic Ino (Apr 21, 2009)

After jade and rocky finished eating the went to train at the woods. "so rocky want to fight?" Jade said with amusement in her voice. Rock meowed and starts attacking first. "okay i give up" Jade said tricking her cat. Rocky stopped and  just meowed at jade for tricking him. "hAHa! man i want to go on a mission instead or a battle with someone" Jade said with sadness in her eyes.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

"You listen to me now!" Garret says to the ANBU and grabs him by the collar; and continues, "Me and Lance, were a team now. Were not going back to the village. Were on my playing field now, and you don't have any backup.
Garret pauses as he looks at the Sand ninja. He raises and eyebrow.
"Ok you have a very nice looking girl from the Sand, but me and Lance. Our battle tactics work perfectly off one another. Garret finishes and pushes the ANBU back a lttle.
Garret walks over to Luna and says, "Just walk it off you'll be fine."
Garret and Lance are going to enter the Mist and see what they can find bu the ANBU appears in there way.
Garret smiles and points to a now formed scar on the left of his face, "This is going to be a constant reminder to kill you after this is all done."
Garret pushes his way by and Lance and Garret enter the Mist.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 21, 2009)

Tenebrae blinks. "Umm... what just happened?" she asked, looking at Luna and Kate. She takes out a bandage and starts wrapping up the sprained ankle.

"Yep, it's just a sprain, try and keep off of it as much as you can and it should heal easily," she said, and she pulled a small green herb out of her bag. "Here, chew on this, and the pain'll go away," she said.

She called after Lance and Garrett "If your techniques compliment each other so well, how come you failed to catch that shinobi that attacked you? And what kind of team-mates tell each other to 'walk it off'? You've all just been in a big battle, you need to regroup. Besides," she said, flashing over and standing in front of Lance and Garrett, "Lady Tsunade sent us as backup for you. If you're not coming back, then we're going with you," she said sternly but gently.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 21, 2009)

"If you have got such a good lead on The Web of Darkness then go ahead, share it with us then" said Dante cockily as the walked upto Garret and Lance "If you have anything useful im sure ANBU will have their ears wide open" Dante said pulling a Ninjato from underneath his pale yellow ANBU captains cloak,"You do us all a favour and co-operate now or we will be back in that interrogation room before you know it" Dante said putting the blade to Garret's throat "Kill me" Dante snorted mockingly "I would like to see you try..."


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 21, 2009)

"What is with all the testosterone?!" shouted Tenebrae angrily. As she shouted, her anger rising, the mist around them turned into snowflakes and fell to the ground. 

She went over and pushed Dante.

"How are they supposed to want to share information with us if all you do is threaten and wave your weapons around!" she said furiously. "No one is going to kill anyone," she said, putting her hands on her hips and trying to get a hold of her temper. "We're a team now, so we can't just go off killing each other," she said.

"Garret and Lance are going to tell us what they know so that we can help. Our job is to help, per Lady Tsunade," she looked at Dante, "Or have you forgotten what our mission is?"


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 21, 2009)

"My mission can change depending on the situation..." said Dante showing little emotion, "I dont think any of you actually know what being ANBU means" said Dante wandering around still holding the ninjato "I am one of the youngest here but I have seen more death than any of you, six months ago, in the lightning country a 20man ANBU sqaud was sent on a high risk mission to assassinate the Raikage, we encountered more resistance than we expected on two of us returned. I have killed more times than I care to name I have seen freinds, family, loved ones fall in battle all of that in order to keep the village safe" said Dante walking straight upto Garret "Now you do your part you help us out and there wont be bloodshed" said Dante staring Garret straight in the eye


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Kamui walked up to the group and heard Dante's speech,"Dante..." she quietly called to her fellow ANBU, but said it so he wouldn't hear her. She walked closer, but to only observe, if it had anything to do with her fellow agents, she would gladly help, but that only depends if they'll except her help. She remember her painful days, too, Dante talks of the deaths he has seen, but little does he know that the deaths Kamui has seen were more painful.


----------



## Tenebrae (Apr 21, 2009)

"Dante..." she said quietly, "I don't think there's anyone here who hasn't seen bloodshed of some kind," she said. "And I don't think it's fair to try and say 'My pain is greater than yours'," she said sternly.

"Let's just do our best to get along, is what I'm saying. If this sort of yelling and "I'll kill you" goes on, then there'll never be an end to the bloodshed. Or is that what you want?" she asked everyone. "Does the great Leaf Village make a point of killing its own shinobi? This sort of thing would never be seen in the Sand Village," she said sadly.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Garret hasn't change his face at all, he's still smileing. He crates the giant hand it sits palm up. Garret gets Kate and Luna and lays them into the palm. He jumps on it too. He notions to Lance to also jump on, he does. That hand floats up to 25 stories about the ANBU ninja and the Sand ninja. Garret head pokes over the side, still smiling.
"Have fun walking." Garret yells down and the hand speed off to the mist.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Kamui walks over to Tenebrae and taps her shoulder,"What's going on?" she asked concerningly. She watched as Garret left with Kate and Luna into the distance, strangely feeling concerneed for the pair.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

The hand lands on a building.
"We wern't seen so we can rest here for a minute before moving on." Lance says as he sits and closes his eyes.
"I hate that ANBU. I swear, if he tries anymore of that 'I'll take you to the room' crap anymore I'll slit his throat." Garrets complaining again.
"You complain too much." Lance says annoyed.
Garret sigh and sits down, resting up untill they decide to move.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

"what just happened Garret-senpai?" kate said with a weird look. Luna just try to walk but still couldnt. "Hey luna let me heal that for you" kate said walking over to Luna and her hands glow and starts healing her ankel. "okay there its all healed" Kate said with a smile. "Thanks Kate" Luna said getting up and went running into the woods. "Hey Luna!! we are not sopposed to leave!!" kate said still staying with Garret and Lance.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Garret sighs and asks, "What the hell is she doing?"
Garret make his giant hand disapper, and scans the Mists' sights.
"You know if this wasn't such a bad village it could bring in lots a people."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

"sorry Garret-senpia Luna just like to see villages but she rather be in the woods" kate looking sad sitting by herself. "Lets see where should i go?" Luna said but she wasnt far she was close to the river bank.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

"Well I guess I should go..." Garret trys to say but Lance interups, "No. If you or Kate go we might get our cover blown."
Garret nots in agreement even though he would like to go try and find Luna.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 21, 2009)

"its okay Garret shes here" kate said not even looking at them. "Hey sorry for running off. i just wanted to look around thats all but it was to foggy so i decided to come back that way i wont blow our cover" Luna said making a fake smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

"You don't know these ninja, they can see for miles in this stuff, were we can ownly se a few feet. You could have blown our cover very easly."
"I heard that they can even turn into the mist, that might be all rumor though." Garret adds.
"We will wait for another few minutes before going to find stuff out. Lance finishes.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

"Hey i said i was sorry" Luna said with a grumpy look. "Im going to the woods" Kate said with a sad voice. "Hey whats wrong with kate?" Luna said.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

"You ain't going anywere!" Garret says and two medium hands grabs her shoulders keeping her from moving.
"You need to calm down." He says bringing her closer to him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

"why should I!!" kate yelled with an angry look. "Kate please stop there no point in arguing" Luna said walking up towards Garret and kate knocking kate out cold. "she will be fine she just need to control her temper" Luna said.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Garret lays Kate down with the chakra hands then says, No kidding. What got into her?"
He turns and faces Luna.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

Luna just shrugges. "wel it might be the person that killed her parents" Luna said trying to think about the past.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

"I dont know, I really dought it, that water shinobi looked no older then 16." Garret says.
"Anything is a possiblity. Alright take off your headbands and leave them up here, were going down." Lance says as he sees the mist receading and Kates getting up.
Garret removes his headband.

OCC: Rivers computer has craches to I will be doing his character untill he can get back on.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

OCC: okay

"What...happened?" kate said trying to remember. "Its...wel nevermind kate take off your headband" Luna said taking her headband off. "why?" kate said taking hers off too.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

"If the people find out your a ninja from the Leaf, they'll rip you to shreads." Lance says as he says and he sees Garrets headband laying on the ground.
"My head feels alot lighter now." Garret says with a smile.
They wait for Kate to take hers off.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 23, 2009)

After kate finished taking her headband off she waited for them to lead the way. "So where are we going first? and Garret-senpia im sorry" Kate said with a sad look.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 23, 2009)

"Wait here you two" said Dante looking around the nearby area, "I will be right back, Ok?" said Dante still holding his ninjato, Dante formed the handsign for his scattering technique and caught up with Garret and Lance, Dante created a shadow clone who jumped onto the, whilst the original stayed back a few metres "Im not going to stop you" said the Dante clone pointing the ninjato towards Garret, "But let me warn you, The Bloody Mist Village is a dangerous place, I mean it" said the clone gesturing towards the thick mist covering the Hidden Mist Village, "I lost my father and a good friend out here, its upto you now Garret to lead the team" said the clone before turning to Kate, "I know you are a jounin but dont go crazy do as Garret says," the clone sheathed his ninjato "If you never follow any of more orders again just listen to this, if you encounter The Seven Ninja Swordsmen of the Mist, just run... run like hell" said the clone jumping off the hand, the split second the clone jumped off Dante whipped off some handsigns "Clone explosion Jutsu" Dante whispered as the clone exploded in a huge firey ball sending all the people who were riding it flying off to the earth or water below. Dante turned and ran to catch up with the other two...


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

"Dumb-ass!" Lance said as the team regathers on the ground; he continues, "Hold tight, Chameleon Jutsu."
The other grab tight as they turn invisable.
"Were all invisable, follow my footsteps." Lance says as he runs of to hide from anyone comeing to check out the explosion.
"Right." Garret says and follows the sound of the footsteps.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 23, 2009)

"Dante!" Kamui called louder than her usual voice. She sighs and shakes her head, whatever was happening really has a lot to do with that girl, Kate. Kamui thought about going after them, but knew that she would only get in the way. "Should we go?" she asked Tenebrae.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

Lance brakes the jutsu outside a little shop.
"Glad to see you all made it." Lance says nodding at Garret.
Garret returns the nod and asks, "Now what?"
"Now we split up. I will go alown, same with you Garret. Kate and Luna you'll be a team. Well meet back here at noon." Lance explanes.
"Right, got it." Garret says as Lance dissappers and footsteps are heard running off.
"You ready?" He asks Kate and Luna.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 23, 2009)

"we're ready" both said with amusement in their voice. "so where do we go first?" kate said.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 24, 2009)

"Sorry about that" said Dante as he caught up with Tenebrae and Kamui, Dante created four shadow clones, drew some blood and whipped off a rapid succession of handsigns "Dance of the Dragon Riders" said Dante quielty as he and his clones planted their palms on the ground summoning four dragons, "There is a group up ahead, tail them but keep your distance" Dante said to the four clones climbing onto the backs of the dragons "Dismissed" said Dante signalling with his hand, on cue the four dragons and their riders leapt into the air and started flying towards the hidden mist village. Dante thought for a second as he approched Kamui and Tenebrae, "They are ignorant" said Dante pointing towards the direction Garret and that went "Since they wont listen we shall just let them march to their deaths, we have done what we can and its their problem now..." Dante paused considering what to do "We head back to the Leaf, if they dont turn up in a day or so, I will dispatch an ANBU snatch team to pick them up and bring them back"


----------



## Epic Ino (Apr 24, 2009)

"Rocky do u want to go on a mission?" Jade said walking towards the hokages office. "Jade what do u want" Tsunade said being busy with all her work."im sorry to disturb u Lady Tsunade but i want a mission" Jade said with excitement in her voice. "Lets see there might be a mission for u but ill get back to u when im done with my work." she said. "okay Lady Hokage." Jade walked out the door.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 24, 2009)

"Right. You go off in your own direction. If anyone tries anything with you contact me and I'll come running." Garret says and hand Kate a wireless mic./radio set.
Kate and Luna nod and Garret dissappears.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 24, 2009)

Kamui nodded in response to Dante's order, but was still concerned for the group. After that, she dashed off back to the village, along with Tenebrae and Dante.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 24, 2009)

Lance is walking around cloaked. There is nobody on the streets after that explosion.
_"There should be everyone in the village walking around after something like that. Looks like I'm going to have to do some deeper digging._ Lance thinks to himself as he continues to walk around.

At the same time...

Garret is sitting on his giant hand as it walks around the village. Garret has an unussual serious look on his face. He's only been serious once in his life, and that was the mission that almost killed him, the mission that made him a jounin.
"This can't be good at all, it's way too quiet. People are always around, no matter where you go. I don't like this at all." Garrets talking to himself.
He hears something rustling behind him in a trashcan. Garret jumps off his hand as it grabs the trachcan and shakes out its contents. It's a little boy he starts to cry.
"No, don't kill me! I didn't do anything!" The little boy screams.
"Calm down, I'm not here to kill you. What happend here?" Garret asks as he crouches down to the boys level.
The boy sniff and says, "There was a girl, she killed a bunch of our people. My family is ok, but there was a lot of people killed."
"Damn... Ok you get inside and hide, I'll clear the area." Garret reasurres and the kid runs into the nearest building. Garret continues to look for clues.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

kate and Luna starts walking close to the sea but there was nobody around. "Kate i have a bad feeling about this." Luna said looking around the area. "Yeah i know somethings not right here." Kate said trying to see if anyone is following them. "Kate lets head to the woods we got a visiter" Luna said heading to the woods with kate.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Garret is still walking around the area he was in.
"Kate have you found anything yet?" He says into his receiver and waits for a reply.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"no but me and luna got a Little friend following us" kate replied.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

"Somebodies following you? Did you happen to see what or who it is?" Garret asked.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"no not yet but we're about to find out, whos there and why are you following us" kate yelled. "im just following you because you two girls are so beautiful" he said still hiding. "Luna try to find him" kate said. Luna nod and try to find him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

_"She should be alright, after all she is a Jounin._ Kate who is it?" He thinks then questions.
Garret is still continuing he trek around the Mist.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"i cant tell Luna is looking for him but the fog is to thick to see" Kate said looking around for Lunas return. "ha you cant find me" he said with a wicked laughter in his voice. "Kate dont move he set a trap" Luna yelled. "i think we need back up here" Luna said.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

"Well if it's to think to see I'll come help. Whats your location?" Garret asks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"we're close to a river or a lake i cant tell?" kate said. "do you want to die first little one" he said having a kunia at her neck. "Kate!" Luna said trying to get close but a clone grabbed her.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

A chakra hand comes out of nowere and brakes the clone. Garret appers by Kate.
"Sorry it took me so long. Now where is this guy. Show yourself coward!" Garret says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"if you want to fight then try to dodge this water style: gaint vorex jutsu!!" he said. The lake became a big vortex and was heading stright at Garret. "Garret-senpia watch out!!!" Luna said but the vortex was faster then any ninja to dodge. "there you are!!" Kate said turned into a tiger and attacked him till he hit the ground. "Let go of me you stupid cat." he said and got a kunia and stabbed kate at her left shoulder.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

Garret didn't have enough time to make the giant hand so he got all the little ones to grab him and lift him into the air, dodging the attack. He lands by were Kate is holding the guy. Garret puts his foot on the guys neck.
"Well, well, well, looks like we caught ourselfs a little water bug. Now what do you think you were doing?" Garret says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"i wont tell, no get this damn cat off of me!" he said struggling. Luna walked up towards kate and Garret. "You okay you two" Luna said with a worried voice.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

Garret nods and pushes Kate back, but keeps his foot on the guys neck.
"Now will you cooperate???" Garret asks with a smirk.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"why should i" he said with a grin. "Kate are you okay" Luna said to kate change back to her human form. "yeah im fine just got stabbed thats all" kate said in pain.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

"I'll look at it later Kate." Garret says as four medium hands grab his arms and legs and stretch him out.
They lift him into the air. Garret smiles.
"I hope you like games, we'll call it 'Tell me what I want to know, and you don't get hurt'. Garret says.
"I don't believe you." The boy says with his smile.
Garret punches him in the gut, he boy spits up blood.
"If I think your even lieing a little bit it'll happen again. We'll start simple. What is your name?" Garret questions.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"My name is Damen" he said with an evil grin. kate went under a tree to rest. "so your name is damen" Luna said smiling. Damen nod still with a grin on his face. "i seen you at the leaf village when your buddy killed kates parents" Luna said in a low voice for kate cant hear. "yeah so what its not my fault" he said wih an evil laughter.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

Garret punches Damen in the gut again.
"So I take it you were suposed to kill Kate?" Garret asks reading his nuckles for another blow.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"yeah so what" damen said coughing blood with a wicked smile. "hey Garret-senpia and Luna did any of you call my name?" kate said smiling. "its....its nothing really" Luna said with a fake smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

Garret punches him in the face brakeing his nose and busting open his lip. Garrets chakra hands raise him into the air then drop him, he falls 50 yards and hits the ground with a thud. Garret walks over to him and kicks him in the side.
"Answer me!" Garret yells at him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"okay james sent me to kill kate" damen yelled. "what?" kate said hearing what he said. kate stand up and walked towards Garret was, Luna just watched. "he...he sent you to kill me?" kate said her voice with anger. Luna hide into the woods without stopping kate. "yes so what little girl are u going to kill me?" he said acting scared. kates chakra begins to raise off the chart. "if you ever make it out alive, tell james im going to find him and kill him." kate said giving him a strong kick in the gut, and he went flying and fell into the lake Garret looked at kate with fear.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

_"Jesus, that strength."_ Garret thinks to himself looking at Kate with wide eyes.
"Kate, calm down, don't get to worked up." Garret warns trying to calm her down.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 28, 2009)

"Quickly" said one of Dante's clones urgently dropping off his dragon landing nexto Dante, "A man, sent to kill Kate" started the clone as Dante turned to face him, "They have encountered someone sent to kill Kate and Garret is currently trying to extract information from him" Dante couldnt believe his ears and quickly decided what to do. Dante ended the technique causing that shadow clone to disappear, he jumped in the air landing on the back of the dragon, "To the Hidden Mist" Dante ordered urgently pointing into the distance, the dragon started flying at an incredible speed towards the Hidden Mist Village and arrived there in a matter of minutes, the dragon swooped lower and Dante scanned the area below for the Garret and Kate...

When Dante spotted them he jumped off the dragon and pulled his ninjato and dived down towards them holding his blade, he landed just a metre away from them, "What is going on here?" Dante smirked...


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

Garrets face changes from shocked/scared to anger.
"Nothing that concerns you..." Garret puts bluntly but is interupted.
Damen walks out of the water and Garrets custom kunai hits him inbetween the eyes. Garret walks over to the twitching corpes and removes his kunai. It make a nosie that makes Garret make a face. He washes of his blade and stores it.
"Like I was saying, nothing that concerns you ANBU."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

kate walked back to the tree and ignores the ANBU. Luna came out of her hiding spot. "what do you want now ANBU" Luna said wih anger in her voice.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 29, 2009)

Dante created a shadow clone that ran to across the lake to recover the barely alive Damen "Your prisoner is now my prisoner" grinned Dante as the clone picked up the body and started running back towards the hidden leaf village, "What is this? A recon mission or a wild goose chase?" smirked Dante mockingly as he sheathed his ninjato and walked upto Garret and Kate, "You two are both jounin and you let the situation get out of your control, your original mission was to track down Lance and you just let him run off" said Dante getting frustrated with the two jounin,"Garret, Lady Hokage is not pleased with the shambles your mission has turned into" said Dante before turning to Kate, "Sneaking off onto an A-Ranked Mission! You really are naive arent you" said Dante walking upto Kate, "Gentle Fist!" he said slamming his palm into Kate's stomach distrupting her chakra flow and causing her to drop onto the floor "So long" smirked Dante as he leaded into the air and landed on the back of a dragon which started flying back towards the hidden leaf village...


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 29, 2009)

"What an asshole... Kate you'll be fine, the effect of the Gentle Fist don't last to long." Garret says helping her to her feet.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 29, 2009)

"okay so wheres Lance?" kate said. Luna changed back to a tiger and walked towards kate and meowed. "okay Luna i'll ask him, hey Garret can we go get something to eat" kate said with a smile ignoring her cut from her left shoulder.


----------



## DraconianRiver (Apr 29, 2009)

Kate!  Garret! yelled Lance as he closed in on their position.  What the hell was all that noise?  A battle? Yeah, someone just tried to kill Kate.  She's hurt but she can move.  Just not very fast. replied Garret.  Garret starts to explain further but Lance cut him off.  Never mind.  Tell me later.  Recon is over.   All that noise just lit the Mist Village up like the sunrise.  There is going to be a lot of ninja closing in on this place.    As if on cue, Lance heard a lot of shouting in the distance.  Great.  They're already here.  If they're this fast, I doubt we could get very far with Kate's injuries slowing her down.  Garret, take Kate and Luna and get out of here.  Garret replies, We can't just leave you here. Yes, you can.  Don't worry.  I got this. Lance says with a grin.  But where are we supposed to go?  asks Garret.  Anywhere but here.  Don't worry I'll find you.  Just move! roars Lance.  Garret give a swift nod and retreats with Kate and Luna in tow.  Lance turns around to meet the incoming ninja.  There were five of them all about chunnin rank.  They stopped 20 yards in front of Lance.  "Identify yourself," demanded the lead ninja.  Lance says nothing but makes two hand signs and holds out his right arm.  He focuses chakra on the tips of his fingers until they are engulfed in a bluish white light.  Lance says with pure intent in his eyes, You have two choices.  Run or die.   "I know that technique, says one of the ninja, it's Lance!  Another cries,  "Who?  The mercenary?"  "Run or die," mocks the leader.  "You think we're just going to run after what you did to our village?"  Wrong answer. says Lance coldly.  In the blink of an eye Lance runs the 20 yard distance intent on killing the leader.  Lance was so fast the leader did not have a chance to put up a defense.  Before he could move, Lance slashed him across the torso and roared, Tiger claw!  The four remaining ninja jumped away from their leader and prepared themselves for Lance's next attack.  Lance continued dashing about the area.  He was moving so fast the Mist ninja could barely seen him much less amount an attack.  Lance eliminated three ninja much like the first, leaving only one.  Last chance.  Live or die.  There's still time to run. says Lance.  The ninja hesitated a few seconds as if to consider Lance's offer.   Then the ninja roared and ran at Lance with his sword held high.  Lance simply let the ninja close in, dodged all the ninja's sword slashes until he tried to stab him.  Lance side stepped the attack, grabbed the ninja by his left arm and pulled him forward and as the ninja stumbled past Lance, Lance slapped an explosive tag between the ninja's shoulder blades.  As the ninja is going past Lance, Lance kicks him in his back sending him tumbling across the ground.    As the ninja stood up and faced Lance, Lance detonated the tag.  The explosion took out a few trees and engulfed  part of the forest in flames.  Lance could just see a second wave of ninja closing in the distance.  Just as the ninja see Lance, Lance activates the body flicker technique and disappears in a whirlwind of flame.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

Garret, Kate and Luna hear screams of pain then an explosion.
_"What the hell is he doing back there?"_ Garret thinks to himself as the tree continue to run.
Lance appears beside them.
"What in Gods name did you do?" Garret asks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 30, 2009)

kate and Luna just looks at them, so they walked away from them with out getting caught. "Lets go get something to eat Luna" kate said whispering to Luna. Luna meowed with agreement in her smile.


----------



## Epic Ino (May 1, 2009)

Jade walked around the woods thinking about her mission. She decided to look for kate but could find her around the woods where she always train. "wheres kate i thought she will be here" Jade thinks to herself with her cat beside her. Rocky moewed at her and sat down under a tree. "okay we'll wait for her but i hope shes okay" jade said acting worried for her.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 1, 2009)

"Your not that sneaky, I heard that. We won't stop untill were back in the Fire Country, there we'll be safe." Garret says, "If you stop you two will be left behind."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 1, 2009)

"fine your no fun Garret-senpia" kate said her voice grumpy. Luna meowed at kate and kate looked at Garret. "So Garret can i ask you a question" kate said smiling. Garret nods with a serious look. "wow talk about a cold shoulder" kate thinks to herself. "Garret do you understand what Luna is saying?" kate said laughter in her voice. Luna meowed at Garret with a smile.


----------



## chris uchiha (May 2, 2009)

OCC:sorry i didnt post anything i was busy

"do you wish to see me lady hokage" chris said acting serious. "Yes i want you to go to the sand village." Tsunade said looking out the window. "but Lady hokage..." chris got inturrupted by Tsunade. "it important thats is all" Tsunade said. "Yes ma'am" chris bowed and left her office. _"why would she want me to head to the sand it makes no sense"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 2, 2009)

(Is it OK for me to join with my created fan character Katako Uzamaki).


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

OCC: I wold prefer if you did not use a Uzamaki character unless you play as Naruto.

Garret makes a funny looking face that answers Kates question with a no. This makes Kate laugh only harder.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"Oh wel what Luna was saying how long are we going to be here?" kate said still laughing even Luna. Luna meowed again at Garret if he could understand while kate keeps on laughing.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

"The mist is resideing a little, were almost out." Lance says as the trio continue to run.
"I'll never understand you two." Garret says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kate stopped laughing and looked at Garret with serious eyes. "do you know a clan that can understand animals?" kate acting so serious in her voice. Luna looked at Garret too with the same eyes as kate.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

"Um... now that I think about it the Kiba guy has that dog with him. It looks like they understand one another." Garret replies.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"yeah but my clan is different" kate said. "you see there was once a small clan that can understand tigers,panthers, and wolfs just like Jade she was one of them but i guess she doesnt remember the clan. my family left the village because they diecided to live in the leaf village because we had no leader so all of the people that lived there went to different villages the land had dissappeard and we never heard of it ever again." kate said looking away from garret. Luna meowed with sadness in her voice.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

"I'm sorry, I didn't know." Garret says monotonely.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"its okay at least i feel better being at the leaf" kate said making a fake smile to hide her pain. Luna meowed with happiness.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

The four ninja finally make if into the Fire Country. The stop in a little clearing in the forest.
"Alright we'll stop here." Lance says sitting by a tree.
"I agree. Now we can eat." Garret says throwing a food pill to each person.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 3, 2009)

"yeah food!" kate said smiling eating her food pill and Luna too.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

An hour or so has past.
"Well, this should be enough of a rest. Lets get a move on." Garret says standing up.
"Were are you going to go?"
"Well back to the Leaf, were else?"
"You think there going to welcome you three back?"
"What do you mean?"
"After they no you've been working with me, you'll probally be outcasted as traiters or something."
"Your right... Then, what do we do?"
"We take down the Rouge King."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 3, 2009)

"but what about me?" kate said worried Luna meowed too.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 4, 2009)

jasmine was looking for a place to eat because she still couldnt find her sister. _"where could kate be did she went to a different village?"_ jasmine thinks to herself. Lily meowed at jasmine for food too. "okay, hey look a ramen shop" jasmine said and went running. "ill have three bowls please and four bowls for my cat Lily" jasmine said laughing with joy. "right away ma'am" shop keeper said with a smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 4, 2009)

"You can go back, say something like... Me and Lance kept you and wouldn't let you leave and you excaped. Or you didn't know what you were getting youself into, something like that. Either way they should take you back." Garret says.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

"but what happenes if they dont believe me" kate said looking sad. Luna just heads towards the leaf village gate passed by the jounin and chuunin and nothing happened. _"show-off"_ kate thinks to herself with a mad look on her face.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 6, 2009)

after the finished they went to the woods to take a nap. "hey lily you think will ever find kate here?" jasmine said sitting under the tree with lily. Liliy meowed with an agreement.


----------



## chris uchiha (May 6, 2009)

chris got things that he need for his long trip to the sand village. He passed the gates and left in a hurry to the sand. "maybe it might be A-rank or a B-rank" he thinks to himself.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 6, 2009)

Dante and his two ANBU companions stood in the entrance of a tea shop disguised as regular citizens scanning the crowd for Kate, after about ten minutes one of the ANBU whispered to Dante "Look there she is" pointing towards Kate who had just appeared from behind a group of people, Dante nodded "Ok on three" he said before using his fingers to countdown "Go" he whispered and the three ANBU sprang out, released their transformation jutsu and ran towards Kate, one of the ANBU whipped off some handsigns and used the Temporary Paralsys Technique on Kate, "Scattering Technique: Thousand Crows" Dante said forming the handsigns summoning a thousand crows, the three ANBU grabbed Kate, blindfolded and leaped to the rooftops above in a matter of seconds. Within minutes the group made it to the Hokage's building, they headed round the back and walked up to a recess in the wall of the building; Dante whipped off a large number of handsigns and planted his hand on the wall and released a large amount of charka through both of his palms, after that ritual Dante stepped through the wall as if it didnt exist followed by the two ANBU carrying the unconcious Kate, "Interrogation" Dante said bluntly before walking to find some files on Kate.

Dante walked into the interrogation room to see the ANBU had followed his instructions, she was bound to the chair and had been stripped and changed into a ripped Konoha Shinobi Prison Uniform, "Wakey Wakey" smirked Dante releasing the technique keeping Kate asleep, "You get this back" said Dante holding Kate's Jounin Flak Jacket, "Once you explain yourself..." Dante grinned pulling his ninjato and leaning against the wall and swiping it across Kate's thigh causing blood to trickle down her legs...


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 6, 2009)

White noise is heard though Garrets headset.
"Kates out of range, we can continues when ready." Garret says removing the radio gear.
_"I hope she's alright."_ Garret thinks as he puts the gear away.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 6, 2009)

"Hey give it back and what do you want from me!" kate yelled smiling in pain with anger in her voice. "what does he want from me?" kate thinks to herself. She looked around and was in a bad place to be in."What happenes if i dont say anything to you?" kate said laughing a little in her voice.


----------



## DraconianRiver (May 7, 2009)

Lance got up and yawned and turned to Garret and said, You know, our trip to the mist wasn't a complete waste.  I found out two very interesting things while I was there.  Really?  And what would those be? asked Garret.  One, the name of that water general with the blue hair from the bridge.  It's Tanya.  And, two, the Mist Village's scroll is missing.  But it wasn't stolen.  I'm pretty sure they gave it to the Rogue King.   Gave it to them?  Why the hell would they do that?Doesn't matter.  The fact is we know that the Rogue King has two of the five scrolls.  Great.  So now what we do? asks Garret as he kicks the dirt.  Simple.  We keep moving till I think of something.  There's a village to the north not too far from here.  We should go right now.  I don't know why, but I get the feeling if we stay here too long we're going to run into that annoying ANBU guy with the scattering technique. Alright then, let's get moving.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 7, 2009)

"Simple" said Dante coldly "If you dont talk you get hurt" he said slashing Kate's other bare thigh causing blood to stream down into the increasing pool beneath the chair, "Also not co-operating may just earn you a nice cell in the Konoha Shinobi Prison under special supervision by ANBU Black Ops, got it?" Dante said slowly walking around Kate running the blade through his bare hands, "Firstly why on earth did you follow Garret on a Black Operation?" Dante said crouching down directly infront of Kate looking her straight in the eye "And secondly tell me everything that happened..." said Dante putting the blade against Kate's forearm, "I mean everything..."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

"wel first is because i wanted to follow Garret and see what was going on" kate said trying not to even scream in pain. "And second there was a rouge ninja it was a female but she got away because of you and your friends. we went to see if if there was any rouge ninjas but i got attacked by Damen to kill me" kate said with a serious look in her eyes. "now can you let me go" kate said struggling to get free.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

The two are half way to the village explaned to by Lance, Garret is riding on his giant hand.
"I've always hated trips." Garret eplains tierdly, "There so boring and there nothing ever to do."


----------



## Jibblejab (May 7, 2009)

"Im sorry, we're not finished yet" said Dante cutting Kate across each of her forearms "Please let me go" sobbed Kate desperately starting to cry, Dante realised fear wasnt going to work on her and was only making things worse, he sheathed his ninjato and crouched infront of Kate and put each of his hands on her shoulders "The rouge ninja, tell me about her, what did she look like, was she powerful and things like that" Dante said more gently...


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

"She had blue hair, 18 or maybe much older but she was young and she was powerful"  kate said crying. "Now please let me go" kate said making a wicked smile. Luna was walking around the town to see if she can find kate.


----------



## DraconianRiver (May 8, 2009)

I have a idea instead of complaining why not just learn the
4th hokage's flying thunder god technique then you wont half to travel.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

"Too much work." Garret complains and stretches out.
The two are almost at the village that Lance was talking about.


----------



## chris uchiha (May 9, 2009)

When chris made it to the sand he went to the kazekage office. "Lady tsunade told me to come here" chris said trying to catch his breath. "Wel good because there is going to be an attack here tonight." he said. "Okay i could head back to the leaf village to get some ANBUs here?" chris said.


----------



## Jibblejab (May 11, 2009)

"Hmm..." said Dante pretending to be deep in thought, he reached beneath his pale yellow ANBU captain's cloak and pulled out his ninjato and cut Kate straight down the middle of her torso, before knocking on the door loudly. The two ANBU walked through the doorway and whipped off a sucession of handsigns paralysing her. Dante pulled a blindfold over her head. The two ANBU untied Kate from the chair, Dante leant against the wall and sheathed the blade beneath his cloak. Once Kate was untied the two ANBU carried her whilst Dante lead the way back to the entrance, he whipped off the handsigns and activated the door once again. When the trio were outside they dropped her into a bush near the entrance, the two ANBU left and Dante pulled off Kate's blindfold and released the paralasyis technique leaving her bleeding wearing a badly ripped and bloodstained prison uniform. Dante looked up at the sky and saw it was getting dark and it was starting to rain, "Enjoy the rain" Dante chuckled before leaping to the rooftops above leaving a barely concious and severly injured Kate lying below...


----------



## DraconianRiver (May 11, 2009)

Lance and Garret had finally reached the village and were walking through the crowded streets until Garret finally asked, Alright, so what are we doing here? I have no more leads on the Rogue King since the Mist Village was basically a dead end, so I figure while we search for another lead we're going to need some money.  I'm broke; you're broke.  We need money for food and supplies, so I figure I'd better find a job. Let me guess.  This has nothing to do with blacksmithing. That's right.  I'm going to go find a middleman.  Garret looked confused and then asked, What do you mean middleman? Middlemen are basically negotiators that pop up all over the place.  There is at least one in almost every town I've ever been to.  They are basically a go-between that negotiates contracts between clients and mercenaries.  It's a lot safer to use a go-between than to risk direct contact with a client.  They call the one here Squeak.  Garret let out a loud chuckle and asked, Why do they call him Squeak? Because he has a squeaky voice and resembles a small rodent.  Ah, here we go, said Lance stopping in an alleyway.  Hang around out here for a while.  Enjoy the sights.  I shouldn't be long.   Lance heads down the alleyway until he finds a small door leading down to a basement.  Lance sighed heavily as he entered doorway.  This guy irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 11, 2009)

kate was still at the ground she got up a little and use a few hand signs to heal her big injures. _"Damn ANBUs"_ kate thinks to herself with an angry look on her face. Luna was still looking for kate then smelled blood in the air and followed it.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

"Hey now, were partners don't keep me in the dark! I'll be quiet!" Garret reassures.
Lance looks at Garret for a few seconds, the notions Garret to follow him.
"Alright." Garret says to himself and follows Lance into the building.


----------



## Epic Ino (May 12, 2009)

"man rocky its so boring here" jade said frowning "lets go look for kate what do u say boy"jade  told rocky and rocky just growled in agreement


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 12, 2009)

After Luna found kate she meowed with sadness. "Its okay Luna im fine" kate said smiling while it keeps on raining.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 13, 2009)

jasmine was waiting at the woods all day long that it got dark and started to rain. "Damnit wheres kate?" jasmine said getting all wet. Lily meowed at her. "Fine lets head back home before we get sick" jasmine said walking back and Lily followed her.


----------



## DraconianRiver (May 13, 2009)

Lance and Garret were in a small dim-lit basement that was filled with junk 
stacked almost as high as the ceiling. Squeak was huddled in a corner dusting off a antique-looking piece of junk until Lance got his attention. "Ah, Lance," he said in his high-pitched fast-paced voice.  "I have not seen you in very long time, and who is this?" gesturing toward Garret.  "Not like you to take on a partner."  You don't need to worry about him.  You're dealing with me.  And I'm in a hurry, so I'll cut to the chase.  I'm here for a job.  You wouldn't  happen to know of one, would you?  Squeak snorts, "Humm, business as usual, I see.  I seem to have found one.  This one promises to have a high payout and suitable for someone of your skill.  It starts with a touching story about a father and his daughter, but I'll spare you the details.  Bottom line is that group of unknown people have recently kidnapped the daughter of a particularly wealthy landlord and are demanding a substantial ransom for her safe return.  I'm not sure how, but her father has found out the location of where she is being held.  He's keeping very quiet about it lest the kidnappers catch wind and move her.  Are you interested?  Depends on the payout.  How high we talking?  Squeak takes on a greedy grin and says, "This being such a wealthy person and advertising a mercenary of your skill and reputation with a little careful negotiating, I expect the payout to be somewhere between $100,000 and $200,000 or maybe even more."  Alright, I'll take the job if you can set it up as long as your finders' fee isn't as outrageous as usual.  "I provide a very valuable service and have never once overcharged for that service," Squeak said in an annoyed tone.  "This particular job is worth my fee of 30 percent."   Thirty percent my left boot!  You'll be lucky if I agree to five percent after that.  "Fine, then twenty."  How about ten percent or I take a walk.  "Fine, fine.  Ten percent it is.  That's highway robbery.  Do you accept the contract?"  Deal.  "Excellent.  Excellent.  I'll set up the negotiations.  Meet me back here tomorrow."  Tomorrow it is, then.  Come on.  Lance says to Garret.  Lance and Garret exit the basement to the alleyway and continue out into the street.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 13, 2009)

"I bet that 'group of unknown people' has a connection to the Web of Darkness, maybe we'll find a lead to the Rouge King there." Garret suggest to Lance.
Lance answers with a nod and says, "Maybe."
"Lets find a place to eat I'm starving." Garret says while holding his growling stomage.
"I know a place, follow me."


----------



## DraconianRiver (May 14, 2009)

Lance and Garret were right at the entrance to the restaurant when Lance suddenly stopped dead in his tracks.  Hey, what's wrong? asked Garret.  It suddenly dawned on me.  If we're broke, how are we going to pay for the food?   Garret stood there with a blank look on his face until he finally said,  I was so hungry I forgot.  Why didn't you think of that before we got here?  It would have saved us all that walking. I'm not used to being broke, Lance says with a shrug.  Well, now what do we do?  Go and find some money.  It's a gamble, but I think I have an idea how.  Follow me.   Lance led Garret to a shadier part of town.  Aagh, what are we looking for? You'll know when we find it.  Trust me.  A minute later as they were walking by a rundown vendor stall, six men jumped from behind cover and ran in front of Lance and Garret.  The leader had very long hair and a smug attitude.  He pointed at Lance and yelled, "You two have just passed into my territory.  As a show of respect, you have to pay me a toll in order to pass through here.  And if you don't, we will beat you down and take any other valuables you have, including your money."  Paying the loudmouthed leader no mind, Lance turned to Garret, This is what I was looking for.  In fairly big places like this, you are always going to find one or more idiots that think they can just rob and steal their way to success.  Since they've probably been doing nothing but mugging innocent people all day, they've probably got a bit of money on them, assuming, of course, they haven't spent it all in one place.   So we're going to beat the hell out of them and take any money they have?  Isn't that called stealing?  Garret said with a chuckle.  Technically, yes, but it's not like we're doing it to innocent, hardworking people.  And if we beat them badly enough, it could be considered a civic service.  Call it compensated self-defense, if it makes you feel better.  "Hey, are you even listening to me?" yelled the thug leader.   No. No.  Lance and Garret said simultaneously.  So do you want to beat them down?  or should I?


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 14, 2009)

Garret make 2 medium hands.
"I don't know, maybe we could do a joint operation." Garret says with a smirk.
"What are those? Giant hands?! He take it!" The leader yells and throws some coins on the ground, "It's all we have!"
The thugs start to run.
"Looks like I scared it out of them." Garret says ending in a laugh.
"Don't think you getting away that easly." Lance says as he throws a kunai with and explosive tag on it into the back of the center thug.
BOOM! All the thugs explode.
"Now what about that food." Lance says like nothing happened.
Garret is shocked, but follows Lance back to the restaurant.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 14, 2009)

after the rain stopped kate continue healing her injuries then start heading to the forest to find Jade. _"i hope Jade is here?"_ kate thinks to herself.


----------



## chris uchiha (May 16, 2009)

"no its only going to be a few ninjas" he said. "okay then ill just be in a look out when they arrived" chris said walking out the door.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kate just went to go fine Jade around the town with Luna.


----------



## DraconianRiver (May 18, 2009)

After their meal at the restaurant, Lance and Garret used the rest of the thug's money to pay for rooms at a local hotel.  The next morning Lance headed for Squeak's basement before Garret was even close to waking up.  When Lance walked in the basement, Squeak was just sitting down for breakfast.  "Ah, Lance, you're early," said Squeak.  I want to get this job done as soon as possible.  Are the negotiations complete?  "Yes.  They went very well in fact.  The girl is being held in an old abandoned village southwest of here.  Here, take this."  Squeak handed Lance a rolled up piece of parchment.  What's this?  "Whoever found out the girl's whereabouts drew a map to the location of the village."  Is it accurate?  Squeak replies in an annoyed voice, "How should I know.  Follow it and find out."  All right.  I'll get to it. Lance said as he turned to leave.  "One more thing, Lance.  The client requests that you, yourself bring the girl to the estate.  Once you get her inside the walls, the contract is complete."  Lance sighs.  In person, huh?  What a pain.  Consider it done.   Lance exits the shop and heads to the hotel to wake Garret.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 19, 2009)

Garret wakes up because of the sun on his face. He drags himself out of bed and looks out the window and sees Lance walking towards the hotel.
_"I didn't even notice he was gone."_ Garret thinks to himself as he runs out the hotel to meet up with Lance.
"Well?" Garret asks curiously.
"Just follow me." Lance says unrolling the scroll.
"Right, I'll be right behind you." Garret gets out as Lance takes off.
Garret takes off running after him.


----------



## chris uchiha (May 19, 2009)

after chris left the kazekages office. "Man im hungry" chris thinks to himself. "i hope theres some ramen i brought with me" he said to himself.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 21, 2009)

after they went home they went to look for kate again at the woods when they rain had stopped. "please be there kate" jasmine thinks to  herself with lily walking beside her.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"Man its like going in circles" kate said all grumpy trying to look for Jade. Luna meowed too.


----------



## DraconianRiver (May 25, 2009)

Lance and Garret finally arrived at the abandoned village. So what now, recon?Yep, but not by you or me.Lance 
performed his summoning jutsu, when the smoke cleared there was a small tiger no bigger than a house cat sitting on the ground Hiku I need you to find something for me.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

Garret starts laughing and points at the little tiger.
"You mean that a little runt like that is going to do recon? A shadow clone would be better!" Garret exclames and makes the hand seal for the jutsu.
Lance is shaking his head at Garret and says, "I wouldn't have said that if I were you."


----------



## DraconianRiver (May 25, 2009)

Hiku let out a little roar and leaped at Garret before he finished his jutsu.  He latched onto Garret's face and started clawing him relentlessly.  Lance intervened by grabbing Hiku by the scruff of his neck and held him in midair.  You're so freaking dead!  Hiku then growls,  "Apparently the first two hits didn't convince you.  You want some more?"  It speaks Garret says with astonishment.  Most summons do.  "I'm not an it," says Hiku.   As he drops Hiku to the ground, Lance says,  If both of you will cool it, we can get on with the mission.  The reason we're going to use Hiku is because if we're discovered in any way, they'll kill the girl and pull out without hesitation.  Since it's already night out, the kidnappers will have low visibility.  If they catch sight of a shadow clone, it's a dead give-away.  If they catch sight of Hiku, they'll probably think he's just a stray cat.    Hiku responds, "Let me guess.  You want me to identify the kidnappers and locate the girl and then come back."  Also find out how many of them there are.   "Alright, boss, I'll get to it then.  It won't take long."  With that Hiku darted off into the village.  You okay? I'll live. Hiku is just a cub, by the way.  All tigers are proud hunters.  Show them respect and it will be returned to you.  Insult them and you may not live long enough to apologize.  Same goes for the little ones.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 26, 2009)

"Ha, tigers don't scare me. I'd just squish them till they pop." Garret mocks.
"I wouldn't try it." Lance warns.
"Yeah, yeah." Garret mumbles.
The two wait for the little tiger to return.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

after she made it to the woods she wasnt there. "damnit, lily try to smell the air if we can find kate by traking her scent." jasmine said. Lily meowed then she smelled the air and started trunning to find kate. jasmine runs after her to see if she is around town.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

kate finaly got good clothes and through away the prison clothes. "fanilly good clothes and new ones too" kate said smiling. Luna meowed with agreement.


----------

